# FelonE Journal: They See Me Cruising......They Hating



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Mofos

So my cut has ended,got pretty lean and am happy with where I'm at atm so now I'll be cruising on 175mg test for the foreseeable future.

I weigh exactly 14stone this morning.

I'm gonna be eating eating 3000 cals for a week and see if I maintain weight/gain or lose and adjust them from there. Once I've found my maintenance cals I'll be eating in a slight surplus(around 150-200 cals)

Want to do a slow,lean bulk and stay in this condition as much as possible,if I see condition slipping away I'll lower cals slightly..

Still gonna be training with lots of volume and little rest cos that's how I like to train,also burn more cals that way. Will be doing cardio a few times a week.

That's that really.

International chest day today so will be training that and abs.

Have a good one :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And let the gains begging

Good luck mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> And let the gains begging
> 
> Good luck mate


Cheers mate,slow and steady


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So pre-workout meal was 6 weetabix with 500ml semi-skimmed milk.

Post-workout will be 2 weetabix and 330g low fat greek yoghurt and 100g peanut butter

Want most of my carbs/cals pre and post workout.

For all you macro botherers mine are Protein-272 Carbs-266 Fat-87

Calories - 2986


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Nutrition timing... i like it :thumb:

In tooo


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

Kept up with the last one, so I'll follow this again.

Keep it up mate, you're making great progress!!


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Awesome, let's hope it works out for you. How long roughly u cruising for or just going with the flow?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Followed your last log intermittently, came a bit late to the party but you did top mate! Will be checking this one :thumb:

Are you following intermittent fasting or simply loading your calories around training and eating smaller amounts at other times? I've always wondered whether this would be beneficial to me, I sit on my arse at work all day and then train at 5pm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Nutrition timing... i like it :thumb:
> 
> In tooo


Yep,taking it all a bit more serious now.



TRT lifter said:


> Kept up with the last one, so I'll follow this again.
> 
> Keep it up mate, you're making great progress!!


Good to have you onboard mate

Cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Awesome, let's hope it works out for you. How long roughly u cruising for or just going with the flow?


At least 12 weeks mate. If I keep diet on point I should gain nicely while cruising and stay lean


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> Followed your last log intermittently, came a bit late to the party but you did top mate! Will be checking this one :thumb:
> 
> Are you following intermittent fasting or simply loading your calories around training and eating smaller amounts at other times? I've always wondered whether this would be beneficial to me, I sit on my arse at work all day and then train at 5pm


Thanks mate.

No not IF just like you said I'll be having most cals/carbs around training and smaller less calorific meals the rest of the day.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Do you do regular bloods where do you wreckon 170mgs or so will have you on test range ? Keep up the hardwork


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> No not IF just like you said I'll be having most cals/carbs around training and smaller less calorific meals the rest of the day.


Nice, good luck with it mate.

Will be interesting to know whether you have any cravings around the lower calorie periods. Also how are you eating on non-training days, eating less or just splitting cals evenly throughout the day?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/Abs Done

All exercises were 4 sets with a drop set after

Flat bench

Incline db bench

Low cable crossover

High cable crossover

Hammer grip db bench

Abs

3xsets

Hanging leg raises

Weighted cable crunch

Weighted cable side to sides

Felt better training with some food in my belly,Great session


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> Nice, good luck with it mate.
> 
> Will be interesting to know whether you have any cravings around the lower calorie periods. Also how are you eating on non-training days, eating less or just splitting cals evenly throughout the day?


I wake up at 5am everyday so on non-training days I'll eat the first carb meal then and the other a couple of hours later. Still the same calories on non-training days.

I've got 7cal jellies to eat if I get hungry,bloody lifesaver they are lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> Do you do regular bloods where do you wreckon 170mgs or so will have you on test range ? Keep up the hardwork


I haven't yet but will get them done soon.


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

> I wake up at 5am everyday so on non-training days I'll eat the first carb meal then and the other a couple of hours later. Still the same calories on non-training days.
> 
> *I've got 7cal jellies to eat if I get hungry,bloody lifesaver they are *lol


Kamagra?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning Mofos
> 
> So my cut has ended,got pretty lean and am happy with where I'm at atm so now I'll be cruising on 175mg test for the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...


You've got more journals than the national geographic society lol

In mate :beer:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I wake up at 5am everyday so on non-training days I'll eat the first carb meal then and the other a couple of hours later. Still the same calories on non-training days.
> 
> I've got 7cal jellies to eat if I get hungry,bloody lifesaver they are lol


Ahhh good old Hartley's Sugar Free Jelly! These and a decaf brew got me through some serious late night cravings, although I did find they made me piss a LOT!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TRT lifter said:


> Kamagra?


Hartleys mate. Packet ones. Pint of jelly lol



Verno said:


> You've got more journals than the national geographic society lol
> 
> In mate :beer:


You love it lol



ancient_loyal said:


> Ahhh good old Hartley's Sugar Free Jelly! These and a decaf brew got me through some serious late night cravings, although I did find they made me piss a LOT!


Thats the ones haha. Good ain't they.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good luck with the cruise mate just finished mine did 13 weeks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Good luck with the cruise mate just finished mine did 13 weeks


Cheers mate. How'd it go?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I lost just over 1kg of what I gained on that first cycle so still 8kg up from start of that,I reduced calories over first 4 weeks until I got to maintenance calories,condition stayed almost the same too so pretty happy with it,cruised at same dose you are doing


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Where's the finish pic mate, thought you'd of started this journal with one

175mg is a good dose. Im on 200mg every 8 days so not far off 175 and maintaining 14.2, with strength moving in the right direction very slowly but still it's moving the right way. I feel good too


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Can't believe it's only one page... Epic fail lol

edit - just made it two with this post lol... Did it only start a minute ago


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Sorry P couldn't resist, fcukin love this lol


T1t lol



Peace frog said:


> I lost just over 1kg of what I gained on that first cycle so still 8kg up from start of that,I reduced calories over first 4 weeks until I got to maintenance calories,condition stayed almost the same too so pretty happy with it,cruised at same dose you are doing


That's good then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Where's the finish pic mate, thought you'd of started this journal with one
> 
> 175mg is a good dose. Im on 200mg every 8 days so not far off 175 and maintaining 14.2, with strength moving in the right direction very slowly but still it's moving the right way. I feel good too














dumdum said:


> Can't believe it's only one page... Epic fail lol
> 
> edit - just made it two with this post lol... Did it only start a minute ago


Only started today lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Only started today lol


must try harder it said on his school report lol, bet it's 4 pages by tea 

in!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rare pic of my back looking ok


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

AND ANOTHER LOG hahahaha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate, as always


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

In mate by page 2 I usually miss the first 90! Nearly at the end of my cruise 250 e10d progress has been slow but steady, strength has been creeping up too and it's nice and stress free all good. Looking great ,mate :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> AND ANOTHER LOG hahahaha


Of course



Adz said:


> In mate, as always


Good stuff


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> In mate by page 2 I usually miss the first 90! Nearly at the end of my cruise 250 e10d progress has been slow but steady, strength has been creeping up too and it's nice and stress free all good. Looking great ,mate :thumb:


Slow and steady is the way mate.

Cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Bike Seat Sniffers

Well I didn't deviate from my set out 3000 cals yesterday and woke up 2lbs lighter this morning. Did have an "early night" so probably sweated out the 2lbs lol

Not gonna adjust cals just yet unless I keep dropping weight every day.

Back day today so will be hitting it hard as always. Just had my 6 weetabix.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Still can't rear lat spread ffs


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Still can't rear lat spread ffs


haha :lol: Its getting better mate, i found that if i hold my hands higher i can almost widen my back if you get me... You can see the muscle coming through anyway so its all good :thumb:

DO you git back with Volume?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Still can't rear lat spread ffs


Practice makes perfection

I cant pose either mate I look like a fu**ing amateur because I am LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> haha :lol: Its getting better mate, i found that if i hold my hands higher i can almost widen my back if you get me... You can see the muscle coming through anyway so its all good :thumb:
> 
> DO you git back with Volume?


I hit everything with volume or dropsets/pyramid sets


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Practice makes perfection
> 
> I cant pose either mate I look like a fu**ing amateur because I am LOL


Annoying ain't it,been trying for three years lol. Watched every tut on it so know how to do it but it doesn't work......I'm a latless w4nk3r.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I hit everything with volume or dropsets/pyramid sets


Have you tried low volume heavy on back mate? I used to hit back with mega volume and then i started hitting it with less volume and heavy weight and it grew like a weed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back day done

Chin ups

V-Grip pulldowns

Underhand T-bar cable rows

Widegrip pulldowns(machine)

Seated row(machine)

Db shrugs

Did 15mins ss cardio on bike to finish


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Have you tried low volume heavy on back mate? I used to hit back with mega volume and then i started hitting it with less volume and heavy weight and it grew like a weed


Yeah,didn't grow as much tbh. I do medium weight and concentrate on contraction,pausing etc.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Agree wit @A1243R to a degree.

I would definitely throw in a mass builder like deads or bb rows at start with 'loose' form with strong contraction. No massive bodybuilder build their size on all perfect from. Take @Chelsea rows, form leaves much to be desired but overloads back muscles 10 times more so than medium weight with a pause!

Oh and if your looking at nutrient timing, would drop pb post training as kinda defects the purpose lol

Great starting point tho mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Agree wit @A1243R to a degree.
> 
> I would definitely throw in a mass builder like deads or bb rows at start with 'loose' form with strong contraction. No massive bodybuilder build their size on all perfect from. Take @Chelsea rows, form leaves much to be desired but overloads back muscles 10 times more so than medium weight with a pause!
> 
> ...


*Dieseldave likes this* (ran out of likes)

Great advice mate

and keep up the good work @FelonE, Lat spread has improved. Try and work on mmc with lats as well I found that very important with back development. Practising posing will only help this.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Agree wit @A1243R to a degree.
> 
> I would definitely throw in a mass builder like deads or bb rows at start with 'loose' form with strong contraction. No massive bodybuilder build their size on all perfect from. Take @Chelsea rows, form leaves much to be desired but overloads back muscles 10 times more so than medium weight with a pause!
> 
> ...


Just trying to get most cals in around training really


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> *Dieseldave likes this* (ran out of likes)
> 
> Great advice mate
> 
> and keep up the good work @FelonE, Lat spread has improved. Try and work on mmc with lats as well I found that very important with back development. Practising posing will only help this.


Cheers mate.

I do mmc. I squeeze whatever muscle I'm working, focusing on the worked muscle and squeezing it.

Feeling hungry today. Already feel like my maintenance is more than 3000


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Just trying to get most cals in around training really


Understand that but 100g pb is circa 50g fat so will take half an age to digest and slow down the digestion of everything else u eat with it.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Understand that but 100g pb is circa 50g fat so will take half an age to digest and slow down the digestion of everything else u eat with it.....


Didn't know that. The weetabix and yoghurt ok?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Didn't know that. The weetabix and yoghurt ok?


Yep spot on, low fat yogurt!

Ah come on, thumbs up emoticon gone too :huh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Yep spot on, low fat yogurt!
> 
> Ah come on, thumbs up emoticon gone too :huh:


Reading up on nutrient timing now lol. Never paid any attention to it before.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Reading up on nutrient timing now lol. Never paid any attention to it before.


In before iffym crew but it does make a difference imo

More so as I'm using slin lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> In before iffym crew but it does make a difference imo
> 
> More so as I'm using slin lol


I want every advantage I can give myself. I've got this far on the basics.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Got any links to nutrition timing info mate?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

in again mate, good luck..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> Got any links to nutrition timing info mate?


http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/berardi54.htm

http://www.precisionnutrition.com/all-about-nutrient-timing

What I was reading mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> in again mate, good luck..


Good good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


>


Every day's a good day here mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I was missing you ...

You late haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders/Abs/Cardio Finito Mon Ami

Standing overhead bb press

Seated hammer grip machine press

Front raises with a plate

Front raises with dbs

Lat raises with plates

Lat raises with dbs

Cable rear delts

Bent over rear delts

Weighted cable crunches

Hanging leg raises

High to low cable side to sides

15mins ss on bike to finish

Great session,had loads of energy and smashed the granny out of it.

Some big fat bloke said excuse me mate can I just say I feel really inadequate next to you lol. Chatted for 5mins and said he's doing well keep it up,he said cheers mate.

Getting changed after and was chatting to some skinny little lad who works there as a lifeguard(I train at a leisure ctre) and he asked if I'd train him haha. Let's talk money son lol.,


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I was missing you ...
> 
> You late haha


Been gym mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had 8 weetabix and 500ml semi-skimmed milk for first meal.

Had 4 weetabix and 330g low fat greek yoghurt with zero cal syrup post-workout.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Shoulders/Abs/Cardio Finito Mon Ami
> 
> Standing overhead bb press
> 
> ...


mate if there's one thing that speaks it's results!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> mate if there's one thing that speaks it's results!


Yep.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yep.


For what it's worth though mate, I still think you a cnut!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> For what it's worth though mate, I still think you a cnut!


For what it's worth..........I am.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> For what it's worth..........I am.


HaHa lol!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

John Meadows is a great source of info with nutrient timing.

Everyone's needs are different but simply put keep all simple carbs for during workout (hbcd) and post workout (cornflakes) the rest of the day keep carbs complex. Helps you manipulate insulin secretion so your only storing nutrients when you need to.

Massively oversimplified but I hope it helps.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> John Meadows is a great source of info with nutrient timing.
> 
> Everyone's needs are different but simply put keep all simple carbs for during workout (hbcd) and post workout (cornflakes) the rest of the day keep carbs complex. Helps you manipulate insulin secretion so your only storing nutrients when you need to.
> 
> Massively oversimplified but I hope it helps.


Cheers mate

Meal 3 done. 8 eggs and 150g broccoli


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

FelonE said:


> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/berardi54.htm
> 
> http://www.precisionnutrition.com/all-about-nutrient-timing
> 
> What I was reading mate


Thanks mate!

Both interesting enough reads but then...

http://www.precisionnutrition.com/nutrient-timing

Clear as mud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Spunk Bubbles

Well I went up to 3000 cals on Monday(lost 1lb) upped it to 3100 Tuesday(lost 1lb) and ate 3200 yesterday and I'm down 3lbs so far this week ffs. Will be having 3400 today and will kepp upping them 'til I stop losing weight.

Tbf though I'm doing cardio which I don't normally do unless I'm cutting so maybe I need more food...........sweeeet!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gun Day today,will be fvcking hurting them puny b4stards


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Only just seen this, thought your other journal went a tad quiet lol.

Anyway, in for this @FelonE!!!!!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Morning Spunk Bubbles
> 
> Well I went up to 3000 cals on Monday(lost 1lb) upped it to 3100 Tuesday(lost 1lb) and ate 3200 yesterday and I'm down 3lbs so far this week ffs. Will be having 3400 today and will kepp upping them 'til I stop losing weight.
> 
> Tbf though I'm doing cardio which I don't normally do unless I'm cutting so maybe I need more food...........sweeeet!!!!


3400 calories is a dream!

I'd probably have a PWO meal of brew and biscuits


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> 3400 calories is a dream!
> 
> I'd probably have a PWO meal of brew and biscuits


Lol keeping my diet on point now,no biscuits for me atm



Sharpy76 said:


> Only just seen this, thought your other journal went a tad quiet lol.
> 
> Anyway, in for this @FelonE!!!!!


You would show up on arms day ya b4stard lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arms/Cardio Done

4 sets of 8-12 with a drop set on all

Triceps

Reverse grip T-bar ext

Rope pushdowns

Close grip benchpress

One arm seated db ext

Biceps

T-bar cable curls

Rope hammer grip curls

Ez bar curls

Db curls

15mins flat out on bike to finish

Great session,arms were pumped as a mofo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Calories upped and still feeling hungry, got a feeling 3400 isn't enough. We'll see,give it a few days


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've noticed every time I'm lean my metabolism goes on overdrive, body just burning up the calories


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

In for this.

Good luck mate. Looking great.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A few days and you will be back on 5000 calories


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> In for this.
> 
> Good luck mate. Looking great.


Thanks mate



Adz said:


> A few days and you will be back on 5000 calories


Hopefully not mate. Just struggling to find maintenance atm.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Few days late but:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well did my 3400 cals + a big bar of mint crisp dark chocolate. Probably be 6lbs down in the morning


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Well did my 3400 cals + a big bar of mint crisp dark chocolate. Probably be 6lbs down in the morning


Wish I had your metabolism mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> Wish I had your metabolism mate.


Sometimes it's good, apart from when you have to forcefeed to gain. Can get hard when you feel fat and bloated. Cutting is easy as fvxk though lol.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Sometimes it's good, apart from when you have to forcefeed to gain. Can get hard when you feel fat and bloated. Cutting is easy as fvxk though lol.


I can't win, always hungry and constantly feel fat/bloated. I'll eventually get there though.. The joys of 'nattyhood'


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> I can't win, always hungry and constantly feel fat/bloated. I'll eventually get there though.. The joys of 'nattyhood'


My metabolism was quick natty too but it's definitely quicker now.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> My metabolism was quick natty too but it's definitely quicker now.


Gifted!

How old were you when you got on steroids? What made you do it?

(Sorry if too personal and you don't have to answer whatsoever mate, just throw me a donut and i'll keep hush)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> Gifted!
> 
> How old were you when you got on steroids? What made you do it?
> 
> (Sorry if too personal and you don't have to answer whatsoever mate, just throw me a donut and i'll keep hush)


Last year I jumped on mate,I was 36. Had been training just over 2yrs natty.

The reason I got on them was because my diet was on point, I was training hard(i always do) and just wasn't seeing the results I felt I should of been seeing. My first full cycle was a game changer tbh. Made a massive difference to my physique in 15weeks and never looked back.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Last year I jumped on mate,I was 36. Had been training just over 2yrs natty.
> 
> The reason I got on them was because my diet was on point, I was training hard(i always do) and just wasn't seeing the results I felt I should of been seeing. My first full cycle was a game changer tbh. Made a massive difference to my physique in 15weeks and never looked back.


Fair enough buddy! Glad you're open about it.

Don't get me wrong I have been tempted but I have plenty more left in me naturally IMO. Plus i'm a pu55y at what it will do to me later in life.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> Fair enough buddy! Glad you're open about it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I have been tempted but I have plenty more left in me naturally IMO. Plus i'm a pu55y at what it will do to me later in life.


It's easy to see people on here doing them and start thinking about it but if you're happy as you are and like you said have more in you natty then crack on mate.

Once you start you won't want to stop lol.

I did well natty tbh


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's easy to see people on here doing them and start thinking about it but if you're happy as you are and like you said have more in you natty then crack on mate.
> 
> Once you start you won't want to stop lol.
> 
> I did well natty tbh


Yeah it really is - plus i'd say 80% of the lads down at my local gym are now on some form of steroid. Mostly just AAS. But yeah - feels like i'm constantly surrounded!

Thank you for the heads up though buddy.

Will definitely be watching the thread :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> Yeah it really is - plus i'd say 80% of the lads down at my local gym are now on some form of steroid. Mostly just AAS. But yeah - feels like i'm constantly surrounded!
> 
> Thank you for the heads up though buddy.
> 
> Will definitely be watching the thread :thumb:


No worries mate


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sometimes it's good, apart from when you have to forcefeed to gain. *Can get hard when you feel fat and bloated.* Cutting is easy as fvxk though lol.


That's best bit. When you eat so much you literally go into a food coma. Other week I had a full calzone + chips + half a pizza + burger from takeaway. Next thing I knew i'd had a 13 hour sleep lol.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Fair enough buddy! Glad you're open about it.
> Don't get me wrong I have been tempted but I have plenty more left in me naturally IMO. *Plus i'm a pu55y at what it will do to me later in life.*


My motto is fcuk later in life. Roids might knock last 10 years off your life, but probably the worst 10 aswell.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all

Legs/abs/cardio today. Gonna be intense, just the way I like it.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Might be a stupid question mate, if it is forgive me, but why are you doing cardio if your struggling to eat the calories you think you need for maintenance at the moment?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> My motto is fcuk later in life. Roids might knock last 10 years off your life, but probably the worst 10 aswell.


debatable matey haha


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> debatable matey haha


I guess. I'd rather have a sick 20-40 looking well + maybe better b1tches due to it rather than spending it watching cricket in my armchair at 70-80 lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> Might be a stupid question mate, if it is forgive me, but why are you doing cardio if your struggling to eat the calories you think you need for maintenance at the moment?


For general cv health and keep bp in check mate

I'm not struggling to eat food,i can eat a sh1tload I'm just struggling to find maintenance calories


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg/abs/cardio done

Fvcking monster session today.

Legs....

Single leg legpress

Legpress

Db lunges

Db squats

Squats

Standing hams on leg ext machine

Seated hams

Leg ext

Weighted standing calf raises

Calf raises

Single leg calf raises

Abs

Hanging leg raises

Weighted cable crunches

High to low cable obliques

Low to high cable obliques

Legs up seated obliques with 10kg plate

Standing side to sides with 10kg plate

Double crunches

Cardio was 15mins on bike flat out.

Great session,can hardly walk and felt sick after.........result.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

FelonE said:


> For general cv health and keep bp in check mate
> 
> I'm not struggling to eat food,i can eat a sh1tload I'm just struggling to find maintenance calories


Ahh right, fair enough mate.

I don't struggle to eat either, I'd constantly be eating if I could


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Didn't realise we're sharing a journal these days lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Didn't realise we're sharing a journal these days lol


thought that, when he posted lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> thought that, when he posted lol


Bloody groupies eh lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Spent half hour on the phone with some bloke earlier,looks like I might be starting my pt level 3 course end of September hopefully.

Start my sports nutrition course 7th Sept


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Start my sports nutrition course on 7th September too


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow. Massive apologies!! Thought I posted it in my thread. Sorry mate - had the lady friend over and quickly posted up whilst I remembered on my phone :mellow:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm lovin not hatin..... :thumb:



> Spent half hour on the phone with some bloke earlier,looks like I might be starting my pt level 3 course end of September hopefully.
> 
> Start my sports nutrition course 7th Sept


My daughter is doing her level 3 at the mo.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> I'm lovin not hatin..... :thumb: My daughter is doing her level 3 at the mo.....


Good stuff mate

I've had 3 people this week ask me to train them and while I could I'd rather be qualified


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I did write up a training plan and some basic calorie/macro goals for a lad today though


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Spent half hour on the phone with some bloke earlier,looks like I might be starting my pt level 3 course end of September hopefully.
> 
> Start my sports nutrition course 7th Sept


bloody hell a PT that knows one end of a rich tea biscuit from the other, that will be novel :lol: good luck with that mate. No one wants. PT that doesn't even lift you would do very well I reckon.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> bloody hell a PT that knows one end of a rich tea biscuit from the other, that will be novel :lol: good luck with that mate. No one wants. PT that doesn't even lift you would do very well I reckon.


Cheers mate. The bloke on the phone said I'm a walking advertisement lol. Must be cos keep getting asked for tips from all sorts of people haha


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Spent half hour on the phone with some bloke earlier,looks like I might be starting my pt level 3 course end of September hopefully.
> 
> Start my sports nutrition course 7th Sept


Who's the course provider? I've thought about doing PT course but never get round to it.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Since you moved to the dark side last year have you just cruised between cycles or have you come off at all?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Who's the course provider? I've thought about doing PT course but never get round to it.


Mytrainingcentre mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> Since you moved to the dark side last year have you just cruised between cycles or have you come off at all?


Cruised mate


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Mytrainingcentre mate


Cheers mate, I'll have a look.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Cheers mate, I'll have a look.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Seem to hit rear lat spread better when my hands aren't used


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


>


It's not showing prices on there, it says a phone interview is needed first. I'm going to be a cheeky cvnt and ask you what the price of the course is for PT level 3.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> It's not showing prices on there, it says a phone interview is needed first. I'm going to be a cheeky cvnt and ask you what the price of the course is for PT level 3.


2500 mate but I'm doing it on 0% finance. 200quid first payment, then 75quid a month.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> 2500 mate but I'm doing it on 0% finance. 200quid first payment, then 75quid a month.


Not too bad then.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Not too bad then.


Nah its good mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bit behind on my food today, been out all day. Good thing is it's time catch up now lol


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

I love catching up with calories! My personal preference is a MASSIVE bowl of oats and whey, with plenty of PB :thumb


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Today's leg session went a bit like this -

Leg extension 6x10, 30 secs rest, last 2 sets one drop to failure, including patrials.

Hack squats 4 sets 6-8 reps, 5 sec negative, no lockout.

Hamstring curls 6x10 30 sec rest, last 2 sets on drop to failure, including patrials

Narrow leg press 5 sets 20,18,16,14,12

DB stiff leg dl 3x15

Time to eat and grow baby


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Today's leg session went a bit like this -
> 
> Leg extension 6x10, 30 secs rest, last 2 sets one drop to failure, including patrials.
> 
> ...


you two sharing journals now? :lol: lover boys


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Hmm interesting I was gonna start my own journal but might just hijack thus one, it's the new trend, great idea gets plenty of views and exposure.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Todays training:

Few sets of deadlift singles and some chin-ups

Will continue updating here from now on, cheers x


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> I love catching up with calories! My personal preference is a MASSIVE bowl of oats and whey, with plenty of PB :thumb


Lol. 7 eggs,150g broccoli, shake with 2 scoops and a sugar free jelly now haha



Dark sim said:


> Today's leg session went a bit like this -
> 
> Leg extension 6x10, 30 secs rest, last 2 sets one drop to failure, including patrials.
> 
> ...


Lol you fvcker.

Good session though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Todays training:
> 
> Few sets of deadlift singles and some chin-ups
> 
> Will continue updating here from now on, cheers x


Oi cvnt

Anyone know who the moderators are? Not fvcking having this


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Oi cvnt
> 
> Anyone know who the moderators are? Not fvcking having this


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just realised I was 200 cals out on my daily calorie amount..... 200 more for me,sweeet.

Been having 3200 instead of 3400 started the week at 14stone and was 13.11 this morning. 'tabolism is on fire as usual.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

7 egg omelette with 150g broccoli, grated cheese and some bbq sauce. Lovely


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starting back at my old gym on Monday, leisure centre just ain't cutting it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Muscle Hunters

So it's been a week now since I finished my cut. My weight has been maintained nicely,no crazy eating or fat gain. On 3400 cals a day which seems to be my maintenance. Still looking lean and feeling better now I'm eating more even though on 1700 cals for my cut I actually felt pretty good.

Looking forward to going back to my old gym tomorrow,lots more and better equipment.....and people who actually look like they lift lol.It's a 20min walk there so that's 40 mins of cardio done without trying,happy days.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good move going back to proper gym mate.

The PT course sounds interesting, best of luck with it!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good move going back to proper gym mate.
> 
> The PT course sounds interesting, best of luck with it!


I agree mate.

Thanks


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah, definitely a good move surrounding yourself with people who lift, I think it makes a huge difference to motivation. It does for me anyway.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> Yeah, definitely a good move surrounding yourself with people who lift, I think it makes a huge difference to motivation. It does for me anyway.


It's been nice being the biggest and leanest in the gym for a while lol. Back to my proper gym though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Numptys

Still same weight today,gonna maintain easily I reckon as long as I stay good with my diet.

Chest/Abs/Cardio today back at my proper gym with proper weights,can't wait.

Had my 8 Weetabix already. Still taking fat burners pre-workout purely for the caffeine boost while training.

Have a good one sexy people

And you not so sexy cvnts too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/Abs done

Chest

4 sets of 6-10 with a drop set on all.

Flat bench

Incline bench

Incline flyes

Low cable flyes

High cable flyes

Hammer grip bench press

Abs

3 sets for reps

Hanging leg raises

Weighted cable crunch

High to low cable obliques

Low to high cable obliques

Standing side to sides with 10kg medicine ball

Double crunches

Crunches

Lying leg raises

Didn't do cardio,no need after all that lol

Great session,loved it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Diet has been on point again today, condition is the same as when I finished my cut.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Massive workout that mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Massive workout that mate


Lol got energy for days....caffeine fully kicked in too


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Chest/Abs done
> 
> Chest
> 
> ...


f**k me Paul!!

Niceeeee mate :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> f**k me Paul!!
> 
> Niceeeee mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate. Love training like this,will keep me lean too.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

To many exercises for one body part for me mate. I'd end up all ribs n c0ck.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> To many exercises for one body part for me mate. I'd end up all ribs n c0ck.


Lol. I've always trained like it


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Lol. I've always trained like it


Its working for ya, that's key :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Its working for ya, that's key :thumbup1:


That's it mate,find what works and crack on


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well Felon, you certainly good on it methinks.....

ps. Not being pervy in any way, just saying as I see it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Well Felon, you certainly good on it methinks.....
> 
> ps. Not being pervy in any way, just saying as I see it.


Why thank you young lady


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. Love training like this,will keep me lean too.


Dunno why mate but don't get notifications from you. Have you blocked me :crying:

Lol I'd say it certainly will mate, well at least until your hitting 4k for maintenance!! :scared:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Quick Q mate. Lidl protein bread, have you tried it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Dunno why mate but don't get notifications from you. Have you blocked me :crying:
> 
> Lol I'd say it certainly will mate, well at least until your hitting 4k for maintenance!! :scared:


Course I haven't lol.

Won't be long I don't think haha



Verno said:


> Quick Q mate. Lidl protein bread, have you tried it?


No I haven't mate


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Were new pics mate, Need new frap material


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> No I haven't mate


If your doing low carbs then good substitute for bread.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/245193-lidl-high-protein-bread-rolls/?page=2

I like em :thumbup1:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@arcticfox maybe for your upcoming cut mate?^^^


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Were new pics mate, Need new frap material


They'd be the same as other recent pics lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Verno said:


> @arcticfox maybe for your upcoming cut mate?^^^


Interesting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> If your doing low carbs then good substitute for bread.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/245193-lidl-high-protein-bread-rolls/?page=2
> 
> I like em :thumbup1:


Don't really eat bread mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Rimmers

Well did 3500 cals in yesterday and woke up 1lb lighter lol. 3600 today. My epic workouts burn a sh1tload I'd imagine.

Ordered my Fitbit yesterday so should get a better idea soon.

Back/Traps/Calfs today,gonna be another big session.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Don't really eat bread mate


What not even with soup????


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> What not even with soup????


Haven't eaten soup for years. Mulligatawny is my favourite though.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Haven't eaten soup for years. Mulligatawny is my favourite though.


Mind fcukin blown!!

Dont eat bread myself mate...........unless it's with soup


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> They'd be the same as other recent pics lol


I want some sexy posses


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Rimmers
> 
> Well did 3500 cals in yesterday and woke up 1lb lighter lol. 3600 today. My epic workouts burn a sh1tload I'd imagine.
> 
> ...


let me know what the fitbit is like when you get it mate, im going to get one i think! Few people on TM are using them


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> let me know what the fitbit is like when you get it mate, im going to get one i think! Few people on TM are using them


Will do mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back/Traps?Calfs/Cardio Done

Chin ups

V-Grip pulldowns

V-grip seated rows

One arm db row

Rack pulls

Trap bar shrugs x 6 sets

Seated calf raises

Leg press calf raises

Standing calf raises

15mins on bike to finish

Good session. Haven't done rack pulls for months so didn't go too heavy(140kg) did get a couple of singles at 180kg though.

Feeling it in my lower back now.

Pre-workout meal was 8 weetabix with 500ml semi-skimmed milk

Post-workout meal was 330g low fat greek yoghurt,4 weetabix,100g oats and 4 custard creams.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvcking lower back is aching like fvck. First time doing rack pulls in months fvxked me up.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking lower back is aching like fvck. First time doing rack pulls in months fvxked me up.


Dont be soft, My lower back pumps to f**k with ANYTHING involving a little back work LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Dont be soft, My lower back pumps to f**k with ANYTHING involving a little back work LOL


Soft? Calm down youngster lol


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

epic workouts mate :thumb


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Any reason for switching back over to 1x a week frequency mate? Thinking of switching for a bit myself, getting a bit bored of upper/lower recently, works but getting a bit samey. Reckon I might do the old Dorian Yates 3 day split, chest/arms, back/shoulders, legs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mlydon said:


> epic workouts mate :thumb


Cheers mate,getting it in


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Any reason for switching back over to 1x a week frequency mate? Thinking of switching for a bit myself, getting a bit bored of upper/lower recently, works but getting a bit samey. Reckon I might do the old Dorian Yates 3 day split, chest/arms, back/shoulders, legs.


Just felt like I couldn't fully batter the muscle when I'm doing a few different ones in one session. Can concentrate on destroying each muscle now.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Just felt like I couldn't fully batter the muscle when I'm doing a few different ones in one session. Can concentrate on destroying each muscle now.


Know what you mean, sometimes I found it a bit daunting going to the gym and thinking "right, today is chest, back, shoulders, bis and tris" lol, and I feel like right, I have 1-2 exercises per muscle, I'd better hit them heavy, whereas I suppose with a split you can just say with chest for example, I'll hit the bench press hard with some heavy sets, then I can go over to some less intense exercises and isolate and pump the shyte out of it, just seems a lot less mind-numbing as well.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Know what you mean, sometimes I found it a bit daunting going to the gym and thinking "right, today is chest, back, shoulders, bis and tris" lol, and I feel like right, I have 1-2 exercises per muscle, I'd better hit them heavy, whereas I suppose with a split you can just say with chest for example, I'll hit the bench press hard with some heavy sets, then I can go over to some less intense exercises and isolate and pump the shyte out of it, just seems a lot less mind-numbing as well.


Exactly. Got chest/back doms now for the first time in ages,tells me I've hit it hard.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

My Withings Body Analyzer scales came yesterday,serious bit of kit. If you haven't heard of em Google em. Best scales on the market.They put my bf% at 11,9 which tbf is probably about right as my back isn't that lean. Sooo....gonna eat 3200 cals,hit cardio 5 times a week and keep with the monster sessions and get that number below 10%.

Shoulders/Abs/Cardio today,gonna be epic as always.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Soft? Calm down youngster lol


HAHAHAH love ya u sexy [email protected]



FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> My Withings Body Analyzer scales came yesterday,serious bit of kit. If you haven't heard of em Google em. Best scales on the market.They put my bf% at 11,9 which tbf is probably about right as my back isn't that lean. Sooo....gonna eat 3200 cals,hit cardio 5 times a week and keep with the monster sessions and get that number below 10%.
> 
> Shoulders/Abs/Cardio today,gonna be epic as always.


Bet there not cheap


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> HAHAHAH love ya u sexy [email protected]
> 
> Bet there not cheap


I paid £177


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I paid £177


just to weigh yourself :lol: Your best having scales and then going to get a dexa scan done haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> just to weigh yourself :lol: Your best having scales and then going to get a dexa scan done haha


Nah mate lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I paid £177


do they make tea too?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Nah mate lol


After my next cycle ill be getting a dexa scan done, can get one for 89£ and then i have a baseline bodyfat... you dont get much more accurate than a dexa


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> After my next cycle ill be getting a dexa scan done, can get one for 89£ and then i have a baseline bodyfat... you dont get much more accurate than a dexa


Good stuff


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> My Withings Body Analyzer scales came yesterday,serious bit of kit. If you haven't heard of em Google em. Best scales on the market.They put my bf% at 11,9 which tbf is probably about right as my back isn't that lean. Sooo....gonna eat 3200 cals,hit cardio 5 times a week and keep with the monster sessions and get that number below 10%.
> 
> Shoulders/Abs/Cardio today,gonna be epic as always.


so you back to cutting mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> so you back to cutting mate?


Yeah but only by adding cardio. Now I've got a rough bf number to go by,motivation.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Yeah but only by adding cardio. Now I've got a rough bf number to go by,motivation.


i have no idea why that photo is in that post, I put it in a post last night and its just showed up lol

looking at your end of cut photos I would have expected you to be under 10% can't believe your still dropping weight with that many cals too lol

must be the workouts, good luck anyway mate :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> i have no idea why that photo is in that post, I put it in a post last night and its just showed up lol
> 
> looking at your end of cut photos I would have expected you to be under 10% can't believe your still dropping weight with that many cals too lol
> 
> must be the workouts, good luck anyway mate :thumbup1:


My fat back lets me down lol. A proper 10 percent is pretty fvcking lean.

Yeah my workouts are intense lol,great fat burners.

Cheers mate.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Were you suing tiromel t3 bud? Or Uni Pharma?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders/Abs/Cardio Done

Shoulders was 4 sets on all with a drop set

Seated db press

Standing bb press

Front raise with plate

Front raises with db

Side raises with plates

Side raises with dbs

Incline bench rear delts

Bent over rear delts

Abs was 3 sets for reps

Hanging leg raises

Heavy weighted cable crunches

Side to sides with 10kg medicine ball

Side bends with 24kg kettlebell

Double crunches

20mins on bike to finish


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Were you suing tiromel t3 bud? Or Uni Pharma?


Keifei mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Keifei mate


Okay mate, tiromel is on united pharmacies for £3.99 for 100 x25mcg tabs :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Okay mate, tiromel is on united pharmacies for £3.99 for 100 x25mcg tabs :lol:


Ideal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So now I've got my Fitbit and my scales synced with MFP so it'll adjust my calorie goal according to my activity etc.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> So now I've got my Fitbit and my scales synced with MFP so it'll adjust my calorie goal according to my activity etc.


Hows the fitbit? Is it nice and sleek?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Hows the fitbit? Is it nice and sleek?


Not too bad mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done this with Jiinx










I got 99 problems.......burning cals ain't 1!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Scales sound interesting mate, expensive but this game ain't cheap!


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

In on this felonE


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Scales sound interesting mate, expensive but this game ain't cheap!


They are mate. Weight, bf,heartrate,blood co2 levels,weather lol. Sync to my phone,pc and MFP.

The cheaper bf scales aren't very accurate but these are better. Good to be able to keep an eye on bf levels etc.



troponin said:


> In on this felonE


Good man


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

The vast amount of e-mails I get from this thread is mad!

On a more positive note..

Keep it up buddy! Big sessions. Be good to see if the fitbit is accurate and if you're happy with it too. I'm tempted for one. :thumb:


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

Love this blog just for your morning greetings alone, morning rimmers being a favourite


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> The vast amount of e-mails I get from this thread is mad!
> 
> On a more positive note..
> 
> Keep it up buddy! Big sessions. Be good to see if the fitbit is accurate and if you're happy with it too. I'm tempted for one. :thumb:


Looks all good so far mate



boxer dog said:


> Love this blog just for your morning greetings alone, morning rimmers being a favourite


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Womb Raiders

Arms/Calfs/Cardio today

Gonna fvck sh1t up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gotta love morning abs


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

How much did you pay for the scales and watch? I looked and we're talking like £300+ is that right?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> How much did you pay for the scales and watch? I looked and we're talking like £300+ is that right?


You can get the scales for £110 and Fitbit for about £70 I think


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning Womb Raiders
> 
> Arms/Calfs/Cardio today
> 
> Gonna fvck sh1t up


Calf pics on pump pls :thumb


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You can get the scales for £110 and Fitbit for about £70 I think


Pricey. How accurate would you say the scales were with regards to body fat, because I've heard the scales and what not are useless for that purpose. But then I've always thought well if it's continually reading similar results must have some degree of accuracy. When I was overseas I had access to one and I used weekly, kept giving results round about the same which I'd say we're accurate(ish) going by how I looked and what the scales were saying.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Pricey. How accurate would you say the scales were with regards to body fat, because I've heard the scales and what not are useless for that purpose. But then I've always thought well if it's continually reading similar results must have some degree of accuracy. When I was overseas I had access to one and I used weekly, kept giving results round about the same which I'd say we're accurate(ish) going by how I looked and what the scales were saying.


Mine put me at around 12%. I'd say they're pretty close. As long as the readings are consistent I can see if I'm losing bf,which is what I want whether I'm cutting or lean bulking.

They upload the data to their own app and sync with Myfitnesspal


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Mine put me at around 12%. I'd say they're pretty close. As long as the readings are consistent I can see if I'm losing bf,which is what I want whether I'm cutting or lean bulking.
> 
> They upload the data to their own app and sync with Myfitnesspal


Sounds good don't think my Mrs would sign off on that purchase though sadly


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Sounds good don't think my Mrs would sign off on that purchase though sadly


Can't blame her really lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Calf pics on pump pls :thumb


Didn't see this on time,sorry


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arms/Calfs/Cardio Done

Tris

Rope pushdowns

Reverse grip T-bar ext

Lying db ext

Close grip bench press

Bis

Db curls

Ez bar curls

Db hammer curls

Single arm cable curls

Calfs

Seated raises

Legpress raises

Standing raises

Cardio

20mins ss on bike


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Single arm cable curls....harder than the dumbbell ones as they are inconstant tension? Or something else? I might have a go at that tonight, just fora change.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Single arm cable curls....harder than the dumbbell ones as they are inconstant tension? Or something else? I might have a go at that tonight, just fora change.


Yea,nice and slow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My Fitbit has been pretty spot on today. The online calculator I use for working out calories puts my maintenance at 3400.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

That's insane, my job has me doing around 7/8000 steps a day, and it feels like I never have a sit down. You must be constantly moving 

I wonder how accurately it would fair against people with a normal metabolism lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> That's insane, my job has me doing around 7/8000 steps a day, and it feels like I never have a sit down. You must be constantly moving
> 
> I wonder how accurately it would fair against people with a normal metabolism lol.


Lol I keep telling people I'm very active but they don't listen haha.

The walk to the gym and back is about 2.5miles itself.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Lol I keep telling people I'm very active but they don't listen haha.
> 
> The walk to the gym and back is about 2.5miles itself.


You're mental haha! The gym I train at is about a 20 minute walk, but I drive


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> You're mental haha! The gym I train at is about a 20 minute walk, but I drive


Lol I love it. Earphones in and power walk. The walk back is a bit slower though lol.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Didn't see this on time,sorry


*Humph*


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Tom90 said:


> I wonder how accurately it would fair against people with a normal metabolism lol.


Good point. P will burn that ****er out yet lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> *Humph*


Tuesday and Thursday I do em so I'll get one next week lol. Vascular as fvxk


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Tuesday and Thursday I do em so I'll get one next week lol. Vascular as fvxk


I'll bet!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> I'm in


Good stuff


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Saw the scales for 104 quid from....

http://www.simplyelectronics.net/mainproduct.php?pid=31313&setcurrency=gbp&gclid=Cj0KEQjw6vquBRCow62uo-_J_YYBEiQAMO6Hipg8me8oHfc75s1EW2sUAMdDVAfT6kzRncxrYCNViJUaAhlE8P8HAQ


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Saw the scales for 104 quid from....
> 
> http://www.simplyelectronics.net/mainproduct.php?pid=31313&setcurrency=gbp&gclid=Cj0KEQjw6vquBRCow62uo-_J_YYBEiQAMO6Hipg8me8oHfc75s1EW2sUAMdDVAfT6kzRncxrYCNViJUaAhlE8P8HAQ


Ideal


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> My Fitbit has been pretty spot on today. The online calculator I use for working out calories puts my maintenance at 3400.


Looks good that. May need to just purchase it and deal with agro when it arrives haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Looks good that. May need to just purchase it and deal with agro when it arrives haha.


Do it do it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My walk back from gym today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Teste Ticklers

Legs/Abs/Cardio today. Gonna be painful.....but in a good way lol.

Have a good one :thumb


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

What you doing for legs and abs? I'm on same, but my usual gym closed and other doesn't have anywhere to squat, sucks 

Ordered me some zero syrups, dark choco, choco fudge & golden syrup, should be nice on my porridge in the morning  got 250g free protein too, nice little surprise, cherry bakewell could be a gamble but I do like an old bakewell tart, got a feeling I could be disappointed.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg day pump


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

P1ssing all the non-lifting looking fvckers off at the gym lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/Abs Done (didn't do cardio-legs were too pumped)

4 sets on all with a drop set

Squats

Single leg legpress

Leg press

Db lunges

Db squats

Standing hams on leg ext

Seated hams

Leg ext

Abs was just hanging leg raises,heavy(80kg) cable crunches,double crunches and some light side to sides with some poofy looking bar.

Not hitting obliques hard anymore because they develop too much and give me a wide waist.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pre-workout food was 8 weetabix /500ml semi-skimmed milk

Post-workout was 4 weetabix with water and 200g cottage cheese

Never had cottage cheese before cos the Mrs put me off by saying it looks like baby sick(cheers mate) but it's actually not too bad.

Will be getting 20 Rich Tea in at some point today........gain food.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Looking good mate. I might have to invest in one of those flex things. I've been saying for ages I'd like to know how many steps I do a day. I'm on my feet all day and maintainance is at about 4000kcals

how much was it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Looking good mate. I might have to invest in one of those flex things. I've been saying for ages I'd like to know how many steps I do a day. I'm on my feet all day and maintainance is at about 4000kcals
> 
> how much was it?


I paid 100 but you can get em for about 70 I think


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

For the people who think I have a crazy metabolism lol. Nope I'm just crazy active.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from walking Jiinx. Have burnt 3900 cals today. Have eaten 3900 cals, gotta find 200 more cals......sweet lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Spunk Bubbles

Rest day today so gonna try and get lots of steps in(love their first album)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Taking Jiinx and the boy on a long river walk,give the Mrs a break.............from me


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Fitbit flex are 54 quid in tesco...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Fitbit flex are 54 quid in tesco...


Ideal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from the river walk,feet are fvcking killing lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Them 90's are smart as f**k mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Them 90's are smart as f**k mate


Cheers mate,had em for years now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Cross Dressers

International chest day so will be hitting that/abs and cardio. Game on

Have a good un w4nkstains


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Yep its international chest day so I'll be hitting legs as squat rack will be empty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Yep its international chest day so I'll be hitting legs as squat rack will be empty


Ooh you sneaky b4stard lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session Done

4xsets and 2 drop sets on all chest exercises

Incline Bench Machine(plate loaded)

Bench press

Low to high cable flyes

High to low cable flyes

Hammer grip db bench press

Hanging leg raises

Crunches

Double crunches

Sitting/legs raised medicine ball side to sides

20mins on bike to finish. Going up a level every 30secs and back to the start again


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Just been on got myself a flex from Argos mate, what's the crack re puttin food in? Do you use the Fitbit app or myfitnesspal?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Just been on got myself a flex from Argos mate, what's the crack re puttin food in? Do you use the Fitbit app or myfitnesspal?


You use both mate. Go on Mfp and under apps connect your fitbit and it'll automatically update mfp with how many cals you've burnt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Put your goals/macros in mfp. E.g gain/maintain/lose however much and the exercise/steps you do will sync from your Fitbit to Mfp and adjust your daily calorie needs accordingly. More cals burnt=more food to be eaten.

I find myself burning as many cals as possible so I can eat more lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You need to input exercise yourself. I use a calorie burn calculator


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You need to input exercise yourself. I use a calorie burn calculator


the higher prices fit bits work this out for you as well from what I've read


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> the higher prices fit bits work this out for you as well from what I've read


Yeah they do but from all the reviews I've read the Flex is the most accurate of the Fitbits


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Todays


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah they do but from all the reviews I've read the Flex is the most accurate of the Fitbits


have you tried the experiment where you record the fitbits step count and then count 200 steps and check its gone up by 200?? I reckon I couldn't resist checking it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> have you tried the experiment where you record the fitbits step count and then count 200 steps and check its gone up by 200?? I reckon I couldn't resist checking it


Lol yep. Had the app running while I've been walking the dog and watching it count steps. Stopped took 2 steps, stopped took ten steps etc to test it. Was spot on.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You need to input exercise yourself. I use a calorie burn calculator


How's that work then? I thought the flex tracked the calories burned throughout the day? So don't need to calculate the calories for the workout?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> How's that work then? I thought the flex tracked the calories burned throughout the day? So don't need to calculate the calories for the workout?


It tracks steps taken or walks but it can't log workouts, too many variables. You just input your workout.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It tracks steps taken or walks but it can't log workouts, too many variables. You just input your workout.


Oh right I see, so you use a calc but I'm Guessing the calculator again too many variables so not gonna be spot on but there abouts? When you've input your stats and intensity of workout length etc.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Oh right I see, so you use a calc but I'm Guessing the calculator again too many variables so not gonna be spot on but there abouts? When you've input your stats and intensity of workout length etc.


When you put your weight/height in to fitbit it'll work out your bmr. You input your stride length so it can track your walks more accurately(with gps too).

I use this site to work out workout cals,it uses you height/weight/age to calculate them,quite good. http://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/cbc

So it'll log your steps and calories burn from them,when you input your workout it'll replace the steps at that time with your workout cals burnt.

Use Fitbit to see the cals burnt etc and mfp to see how many cals to eat. If your mfp cal target is 3000 cals for example and fitbit says you burned 1000 cals then mfp with adjust your cal goal and tell you to eat them 1000 cals.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> When you put your weight/height in to fitbit it'll work out your bmr. You input your stride length so it can track your walks more accurately(with gps too).
> 
> I use this site to work out workout cals,it uses you height/weight/age to calculate them,quite good. http://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/cbc
> 
> ...


Pretty smart that, gonna have to invest in one of these.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Pretty smart that, gonna have to invest in one of these.


It is mate. Normally I'd eat the same on training and non-training days but now I adjust them daily, it's good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Nipple Flickers

Back/Traps/Calfs/Cardio today. Feel the burn lol

Just ordered some Cherry Bakewell whey and some Super Greens from TPW. I love Cherry Bakewells so hopefully it tastes good.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Nipple Flickers
> 
> Back/Traps/Calfs/Cardio today. Feel the burn lol
> 
> Just ordered some Cherry Bakewell whey and some Super Greens from TPW. I love Cherry Bakewells so hopefully it tastes good.


I've got some of that cherry bakewell coming today. I'll let you know, hoping it's as good as the real thing.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> I've got some of that cherry bakewell coming today. I'll let you know, hoping it's as good as the real thing.


Please tell me it does,I've just orderd 4kg of it lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Please tell me it does,I've just orderd 4kg of it lol


Never order 4kg of a new flavour :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Never order 4kg of a new flavour :lol:


I like just about everything so it'll be ok lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Verno

Calf pump


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back/traps/calfs/cardio Finito

4xsets with 2 drop sets on back

V-grip pulldowns

T-bar underhand grip pulldowns

V-grip seated rows

T-bar underhand grip seated rows

Back extensions with 15kg plate

Traps was 6xsets of shrugs with 40kg dbs

Calfs(4xsets

Seated raises

Standing raises

Single leg standing raises

Cardio was 20mins on bike

Quite possibly the fattest bloke I've ever seen in the gym with his 5% jug and 'Kill It' hat...........I thought the only thing you're gonna kill is yourself.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Food so far has been.....

8 Weetabix/500ml semi-skimmed milk

4 Weetabix with water/200g cottage cheese/20 Rich Tea

500ml chocolate milkshake


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

@FelonE

Oh my gosh Bro. TPW cherry bakewell is amazing mate, not even lying just cause you bought a huge bag. Taste is spot on, give it a sniff too it's ridiculous just like you'd blended bakewell tart. Even when I burped later on it tasted great hah, you're in for an absolute treat, I in fact may now switch from my regular myprotein chocolate brownie to this permanently.

Get to try my zero syrups tomorrow too, I may be a TPW convert, don't think myprotein will be happy.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cherry. Bakewell whey? I....I....barrrrffffffff.....beuuurrrk.....urrrggghhhh.......oh myeeeee.......the very thought makes me want to face plant head first down the bog!

now bacon sarnies with brown sauce? Phwoaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrr......... :thumb

Hey Felon, with your calves and abs an' stuff....happy Tuesday to ya...just dropping by.....all casual like...... :whistling: silent like breeze over the Sahara dessert...I mean desert! Desert!... :lol: cough....ok...I'm leaving......like the ninja that I am wafting through the journals....whooooooooossshhhhhhhh....


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Flubs said:


> Cherry. Bakewell whey? I....I....barrrrffffffff.....beuuurrrk.....urrrggghhhh.......oh myeeeee.......the very thought makes me want to face plant head first down the bog!
> 
> now bacon sarnies with brown sauce? Phwoaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrr......... :thumb
> 
> Hey Felon, with your calves and abs an' stuff....happy Tuesday to ya...just dropping by.....all casual like...... :whistling: silent like breeze over the Sahara dessert...I mean desert! Desert!... :lol: cough....ok...I'm leaving......like the ninja that I am wafting through the journals....whooooooooossshhhhhhhh....


You sir are missing out on a taste sensation lol. However bacon sarnie with brown sauce does sound better.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> @FelonE
> 
> Oh my gosh Bro. TPW cherry bakewell is amazing mate, not even lying just cause you bought a huge bag. Taste is spot on, give it a sniff too it's ridiculous just like you'd blended bakewell tart. Even when I burped later on it tasted great hah, you're in for an absolute treat, I in fact may now switch from my regular myprotein chocolate brownie to this permanently.
> 
> Get to try my zero syrups tomorrow too, I may be a TPW convert, don't think myprotein will be happy.


Ideal lol. Mine comes tomorrow. Them zero syrups are great mate,hard to believe they're zero everything.

Can't wait for this whey now haha


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I DO hope we're not talking about a bacon sarnie whey protein here :huh: If so, then FFS is all I have to say...

PS calves looking vasc as f**k Mr Fella Knee.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Cherry. Bakewell whey? I....I....barrrrffffffff.....beuuurrrk.....urrrggghhhh.......oh myeeeee.......the very thought makes me want to face plant head first down the bog!
> 
> now bacon sarnies with brown sauce? Phwoaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrr......... :thumb
> 
> Hey Felon, with your calves and abs an' stuff....happy Tuesday to ya...just dropping by.....all casual like...... :whistling: silent like breeze over the Sahara dessert...I mean desert! Desert!... :lol: cough....ok...I'm leaving......like the ninja that I am wafting through the journals....whooooooooossshhhhhhhh....


Evening you nutcase lol.

Bacon sarnie with brown sauce flavoured whey ftw haha



I said:


> I DO hope we're not talking about a bacon sarnie whey protein here :huh: If so, then FFS is all I have to say...
> 
> PS calves looking vasc as f**k Mr Fella Knee.


Lol cheers brudda


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> I DO hope we're not talking about a bacon sarnie whey protein here :huh: If so, then FFS is all I have to say...
> 
> PS calves looking vasc as f**k Mr Fella Knee.


Safe fam,bless


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Face Fvckers

Delts/Abs/Cardio Done

Seated db press

Hammer grip machine press

Front raises with plates

Front raises with dbs

Side raises with plates

Side raises with dbs

Bent over rear delts

Hanging leg raises

Weighted cable crunches

Double crunches Crunches

Legs up seated medicine ball side ti sides

20mins on bike to finish.

Amazing how many people in the gym haven't got a clue about how to eat or even calorie surpluses/deficits.

On the flip side was chatting to some 17yr old lad who was about 10%bf with decent amount of muscle,he hits macro/calorie goals and looks good,lil fvcker.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My TPW Cherry Bakewell whey and Super Greens just came. Super Greens looks horrible but actually tastes alright. Will be having the whey later,looking forward to it.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> My TPW Cherry Bakewell whey and Super Greens just came. Super Greens looks horrible but actually tastes alright. Will be having the whey later,looking forward to it.


Supergreens is good aint it... looks vile though :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Supergreens is good aint it... looks vile though :lol:


Yeah mate


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> My TPW Cherry Bakewell whey and Super Greens just came. Super Greens looks horrible but actually tastes alright. Will be having the whey later,looking forward to it.


 Let me know what you think, I love that bakewell. Broke my zero syrups virginity this morning, banged some on my oats, chocolate fudge... Very impressed, I tough with how runny it is you'd need to use like 1/4 tub to taste but was perfect. Few squirts.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Let me know what you think, I love that bakewell. Broke my zero syrups virginity this morning, banged some on my oats, chocolate fudge... Very impressed, I tough with how runny it is you'd need to use like 1/4 tub to taste but was perfect. Few squirts.


Had it about half hour ago,possibly one of the best things I've ever tasted lol.

I've only tried the Dark Chocolate flavour, wanna get some more soon.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Had it about half hour ago,possibly one of the best things I've ever tasted lol.
> 
> I've only tried the Dark Chocolate flavour, wanna get some more soon.


It's crazy how they make it taste and smell just like it. Chocolate is one thing but to make a bakewell tart in whey, quality. I've got a dark chocolate one also and a golden syrup.


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

I've been away for a while but impressive work mate! Looking good!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> It's crazy how they make it taste and smell just like it. Chocolate is one thing but to make a bakewell tart in whey, quality. I've got a dark chocolate one also and a golden syrup.


Mad ain't it. I could drink them all day lol.

Bet the Golden Syrups nice



QPRsteve13 said:


> I've been away for a while but impressive work mate! Looking good!


Cheers mate, appreciate it.

Welcome back


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fvckers

Well yesterday I fvcked my foot up and can't put any pressure on my heel so gym is out atm. Hopefully only until Monday.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Fvckers
> 
> Well yesterday I fvcked my foot up and can't put any pressure on my heel so gym is out atm. Hopefully only until Monday.


One legged squats  ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> One legged squats ?


Couldn't even get to the gym lol. Can barely get to the toilet atm


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Couldn't even get to the gym lol. Can barely get to the toilet atm


Be good to see how your maintenance is affected and how fitbit records your lack on inactivety and puts this into calories burned


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck all to report today,been limping round like a mofo getting my steps in lol. Each one should count for 6 cos it's fvcking hard work man


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Fvck all to report today,been limping round like a mofo getting my steps in lol. Each one should count for 6 cos it's fvcking hard work man


Hope you have a quick recovery buddy :thumb


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

How you manage that mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> Hope you have a quick recovery buddy :thumb


Thanks mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> How you manage that mate?


Stamping on a laptop about 6 times barefoot.... Didn't think it through lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Stamping on a laptop about 6 times barefoot.... Didn't think it through lol


Ahhhh, say no more


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Ahhhh, say no more


Lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Stamping on a laptop about 6 times barefoot.... Didn't think it through lol


fvckin lol

ran out of hob nobs? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> fvckin lol
> 
> ran out of hob nobs? :lol:


Lol that's the one


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol that's the one


it was either that or slow wifi, you had it x rayed or is it just bruised bone mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> it was either that or slow wifi, you had it x rayed or is it just bruised bone mate?


Lol

No I haven't mate. Can't put any weight on it. Googled it and apparently all you can do is ice,elevate and keep the weight off it.

Was probably the worst pain I've ever felt. I went really hot,felt sick and thought I was gonna pass out haha.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol
> 
> No I haven't mate. Can't put any weight on it. Googled it and apparently all you can do is ice,elevate and keep the weight off it.
> 
> Was probably the worst pain I've ever felt. I went really hot,felt sick and thought I was gonna pass out haha.


haha then when the pain passed you realised you had to pay for a new laptop lol..

well I hope it heals quickly mate :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> haha then when the pain passed you realised you had to pay for a new laptop lol..
> 
> well I hope it heals quickly mate :thumbup1:


Fvck the laptop lol

Cheers mate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Fvck the laptop lol
> 
> Cheers mate


 :lol:


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

DAMM, stuff has been happening while i took a break from BB !
Looking good @FelonE

I see you switched your upper/lower split, hows the new thing working out for ya ?


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Mad ain't it. I could drink them all day lol.
> 
> Bet the Golden Syrups nice
> 
> ...


 Golden syrup wasn't as nice as I'd hoped, still nice but was expecting it to be on par with chocolate fudge, same as dark chocolate thought it had a tad chemical taste to it. Palatable with greek yoghurt though still good, just not as good lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

philippeb said:


> DAMM, stuff has been happening while i took a break from BB !
> 
> Looking good @FelonE
> 
> I see you switched your upper/lower split, hows the new thing working out for ya ?


Cheers mate

Yeah i feel this is working better for me. More sets per muscle group


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Golden syrup wasn't as nice as I'd hoped, still nice but was expecting it to be on par with chocolate fudge, same as dark chocolate thought it had a tad chemical taste to it. Palatable with greek yoghurt though still good, just not as good lol.


Ah fvcker.

Honest to god since I've been having these Super Greens I've been sleeping better. Normally up at 4 or 5, been waking up past 6 for the last few days. Feel better for it.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ah fvcker.
> 
> Honest to god since I've been having these Super Greens I've been sleeping better. Normally up at 4 or 5, been waking up past 6 for the last few days. Feel better for it.


The super greens are making me feel better... Skin clearing up etc


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> The super greens are making me feel better... Skin clearing up etc


Good stuff ain't it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Another day of hobbling round. Walked to Lidl for Hobnobs yesterday and it took me fvcking ages lol.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Another day of hobbling round. Walked to Lidl for Hobnobs yesterday and it took me fvcking ages lol.


Can't even walk???

How you done it??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Can't even walk???
> 
> How you done it??


Stamped on a laptop repeatedly barefoot. Not my best idea tbh.

Did it Wednesday and still can't put weight on it, slowly getting better. Going gym Monday regardless, even if it takes me 2hrs to get there


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Stamped on a laptop repeatedly barefoot. Not my best idea tbh.
> 
> Did it Wednesday and still can't put weight on it, slowly getting better. Going gym Monday regardless, even if it takes me 2hrs to get there


That's the spirit mate...

The Bastard laptop lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> That's the spirit mate...
> 
> The Bastard laptop lol


I came off worse lol


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

@FelonE

Only gone and got myself a fitbit flex... Missus picked up 2nd hand off friend hardly used £30.

Thing is I'm away til 22nd, I fu**ing want it now. Oh and get well soon, I wanted to cry when I tore my PCL just as I started lifting too, I won't play football ever again now., couldn't train legs/pretty much everything for 4 months and not properly til 6. Lets hope yours isn't serious lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> @FelonE
> 
> Only gone and got myself a fitbit flex... Missus picked up 2nd hand off friend hardly used £30.
> 
> Thing is I'm away til 22nd, I fu**ing want it now. Oh and get well soon, I wanted to cry when I tore my PCL just as I started lifting too, I won't play football ever again now., couldn't train legs/pretty much everything for 4 months and not properly til 6. Lets hope yours isn't serious lol.


Good man,if you need help setting it up when you get back let me know mate.

It's annoying ain't it,swear I'm burning more cals though cos it's such an effort to walk lol bonus


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Good man,if you need help setting it up when you get back let me know mate.
> 
> It's annoying ain't it,swear I'm burning more cals though cos it's such an effort to walk lol bonus


 Thanks mate will do, Mrs using it now trialing it, she's done 36 steps texting me so far?!?!? Haha. I'll have to put my phone down and actually walk lol. Or I could walk and text double the steps.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Thanks mate will do, Mrs using it now trialing it, she's done 36 steps texting me so far?!?!? Haha. I'll have to put my phone down and actually walk lol. Or I could walk and text double the steps.


Sposed to put it on least used hand lol


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Sposed to put it on least used hand lol


I'll pass that info on and I'll remember that or she'll think she's done 200 steps flicking her bean tonight.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> I'll pass that info on and I'll remember that or she'll think she's done 200 steps flicking her bean tonight.


And I'll of done a good few hundred watching The Vicar Of Dibley earlier


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> And I'll of done a good few hundred watching The Vicar Of Dibley earlier


it's the one with the puddle ain't it mate? Gets me every time :drool:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> it's the one with the puddle ain't it mate? Gets me every time :drool:


That's the one


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

My brother shattered both his heel bones and couldn't walk for 6 months, pissed up dickhead haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> My brother shattered both his heel bones and couldn't walk for 6 months, pissed up dickhead haha


Ouch lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Afternoon All

Well after doing some Googlising I don't think I've broke my heel. There's no swelling,bruising,bones sticking out lol just hurts to walk on so hopefully it should be ok soon. Ordered some gel heel supports to help. It is getting better everyday but leg day will be out for a while ffs.

Not gonna be able to walk gym tomorrow..........bus it is haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Motherfvckers

So I finished my cut 3 weeks ago today. Sitting at exactly 200lbs this morning,still looking lean.

Fvcking foot has still gone full retard on me so I'm debating going to the gym or resting it for the week like I know I should lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Me today at 200lbs


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Rest of you gona make it worst..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Rest of you gona make it worst..


I know I should but I'll be 7stone by next week lol

#nogains


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Alright Felone, I haven't tracked this in a while. Been away for a bit... Just been through a few pages and your looking well mate. Some crazy pumps.

I see your a rep now too, nice one!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> Alright Felone, I haven't tracked this in a while. Been away for a bit... Just been through a few pages and your looking well mate. Some crazy pumps.
> 
> I see your a rep now too, nice one!!


Hello mate,thanks.

Welcome back,just been having a break?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Neighbour downstairs just seen me dragging my foot behind me like a leper and gave me some crutches lol. Forearm pump is crazy haha


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Hello mate,thanks.
> 
> Welcome back,just been having a break?


Holiday mate tbh.

I have still been training and eating right and so on but few weeks before my hol I wasn't really on here, then I was away for 3 weeks nearly to USA on hols.

Now I'm back and getting back into forum, bulk starts soon so thinking of starting a journal.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> Holiday mate tbh.
> 
> I have still been training and eating right and so on but few weeks before my hol I wasn't really on here, then I was away for 3 weeks nearly to USA on hols.
> 
> Now I'm back and getting back into forum, bulk starts soon so thinking of starting a journal.


You should start one mate to track ya progress. What are you thinking for your bulk?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Me today at 200lbs


Looking good fella!

Is the plan still to put a bit of quality size on now?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking good fella!
> 
> Is the plan to still to put a bit of quality size on now?


Cheers boss. Yeah am lean bulking atm. Up 4lbs in 3 weeks. In about 5 weeks I'm gonna up test and add tren ace for an 8 week lean bulk blast.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So I didn't go gym and won't be this week. Resting my spacca foot and keeping it iced. Killin me not training though.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking fab Felon....but.....ummm........are you perchance wearing two pairs of knickers?

just asking......no need to answer....I have a curious nature thazzall........cough......


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Looking fab Felon....but.....ummm........are you perchance wearing two pairs of knickers?
> 
> just asking......no need to answer....I have a curious nature thazzall........cough......


Flubs if your on about the dark bit to the top of left thigh/groin, then it's thatch you can see :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Verno said:


> [Redacted] if your on about the dark bit to the top of left thigh/groin, then it's thatch you can see :lol:
> 
> I meant the grey knacks under the white knacks? I wasn't looking that closely...  :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Looking fab Felon....but.....ummm........are you perchance wearing two pairs of knickers?
> 
> just asking......no need to answer....I have a curious nature thazzall........cough......


No loool

They're white trackie bottoms ya nutter


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Flubs if your on about the dark bit to the top of left thigh/groin, then it's thatch you can see


No it's not lol it's a shadow where there's a gap there. You lot are paying way too much attention to my groin ha ha


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No it's not lol it's a shadow where there's a gap there. You lot are paying way too much attention to my groin ha ha


but we like groin shots :lol:


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You should start one mate to track ya progress. What are you thinking for your bulk?


Sorry bud thought I sent the reply to this.

Yeah that's the idea really just think a journal will keep me motivated but most of all get advice and feedback about what I'm doing.

For my bulk im just adding around 300 calories initially to my maintenance and monitoring my weight. I'm hoping to gain around 1-1.5 lb per week.

Previously I bulked trying to gain a pound a week and it was pretty successful tbh, felt like I was gaining a bit of size but also fat gain was quite minimal, but really want to add some mass now, so going to try gain a little more this time around.

So just working my calories up now to maintenance and then above, then hopefully I'll be on the gain train


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> Sorry bud thought I sent the reply to this.
> 
> Yeah that's the idea really just think a journal will keep me motivated but most of all get advice and feedback about what I'm doing.
> 
> ...


Ideal. Are you natty?


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah bud I'm natty. Haven't gone over to the dark side, yet


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> Yeah bud I'm natty. Haven't gone over to the dark side, yet


Yet lol


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Ha nah I've been tempted but that's as far as it's ever gone.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> Ha nah I've been tempted but that's as far as it's ever gone.


I did the first two years naturally. Was a lot slower and harder than it is now. Still got in decent shape before though.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah I remember seeing some of your progress pictures bud.

And yeah I've been training for years now tbh. Although it's only in the last couple of years I have started taking it seriously, tracking macros and so on.

But yeah I'm in ok shape but hopefully will keep improving and make some decent gains on my next bulk.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Fools

Heel isn't hurting as much today,still about 80% retard though.

Cals have been lower this week due to less activity,still looking ok atm. Definitely back at the gym on Monday IDGAF lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had a hypo and ate 38 Rich Tea lol. Gains


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just had a hypo and ate 38 Rich Tea lol. Gains


what lab are those from?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> what lab are those from?


Lidl Pharma


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lidl Pharma


I have heard that that lab tend to overdose, you need to be careful :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> I have heard that that lab tend to overdose, you need to be careful :whistling:


I will mate thanks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hobbled my way to the bus stop lol. Fvck my spacca foot I'm going gym.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

What have you done to spacca foot?

And biscuits wise, you only eat Rich Tea? Choc hobnobs or choc cow biscuits FTW! Dipped in a brew of course!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Hobbled my way to the bus stop lol. Fvck my spacca foot I'm going gym.


Haha how did it go mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> What have you done to spacca foot?
> 
> And biscuits wise, you only eat Rich Tea? Choc hobnobs or choc cow biscuits FTW! Dipped in a brew of course!


Done my heel in,can just about put weight on it now....just.

No I eat Hobnobs,Custard Creams...anything really lol



Nuts said:


> Haha how did it go mate?


Went ok lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arms/Abs/Cardio Done............While Partially Disabled

Overhead db ext

Lying db ext

Close grip benchpress

Kickbacks

Db curls

Ez bar curls

Db hammer curls

Seated decline db curls

Crunches ss double crunches

20mins on bike to finish.

Managed to walk halfway to the gym before I admitted defeat and got the bus lol.Had a good workout but heel was aching a bit so had to get the bus back.....much prefer walking.

Leg day tomorrow,won't be able to do that for a while I reckon. Chicken legs here I come ffs.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Done my heel in,can just about put weight on it now....just.
> 
> No I eat Hobnobs,Custard Creams...anything really lol
> 
> Went ok lol


Hope it sorts itself out soon!

That's ok then, can't just stick with one kind of biscuit. I have a love at the minute for the Peanut Butter Oreos, had a pack for tea one night last week, Such a super nutritious meal! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Hope it sorts itself out soon!
> 
> That's ok then, can't just stick with one kind of biscuit. I have a love at the minute for the Peanut Butter Oreos, had a pack for tea one night last week, Such a super nutritious meal! :lol:


They sound nice,gonna check em out.

I prefer Rich Tea because I can nail a sh1tload with one cuppa haha


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> They sound nice,gonna check em out.
> 
> I prefer Rich Tea because I can nail a sh1tload with one cuppa haha


They're ace, defo worth a try. One cuppa does a pack of Peanut Butter Oreo's too, winner!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> They're ace, defo worth a try. One cuppa does a pack of Peanut Butter Oreo's too, winner!


Sweet. I'm in


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning T1t W4nks

Arms are aching from yesterday's session after a week off, love it.

Can't do leg day today cos of the leper foot.

Have a good day mofos


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning You Sexy B4stards

Have upgraded to a Fitbit Charge HR for a more accurate calorie burn measurement via heart rate monitoring.

Am on a chilled cut for next month or so to be in prime condition for my lean bulk blast.

Only looking to drop a couple of percent bf. No extreme deficit.

Probably around 10 -11 bf atm.

Will be blasting test and tren for my bulk.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good Sunday Morning My Lovelys

Well no one bit on my post yesterday saying I'm cutting again lol I'm not, I'm still lean bulking.

Checked my heart rate last night after sex and it was 126 haha feel the burn.

Wore an ankle/foot support to bed last night and my fvcked foot isn't hurting as much this morning.

Just nailed my first meal of 20 Rich Tea (700 cals come at me )

Have a good day you vain b4stards


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Good Sunday Morning My Lovelys
> 
> Well no one bit on my post yesterday saying I'm cutting again lol I'm not, I'm still lean bulking.
> 
> ...


Breakfast of champions that mate, don't tell me the flex is sh1t lol I am looking forward to using.

What's your favourite TPW flavour? Got mint chocolate brownie, jaffa cake and millionaires shortbread en route. Hoping for big tings after the cherry bakewell.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Breakfast of champions that mate, don't tell me the flex is sh1t lol I am looking forward to using.
> 
> What's your favourite TPW flavour? Got mint chocolate brownie, jaffa cake and millionaires shortbread en route. Hoping for big tings after the cherry bakewell.


Lol muscle food. No the Flex ain't sh1t mate I just wanted a heart rate monitor.

Still getting through the Cherry Bakewell atm. Gonna stick with it for a while cos it's nice. Mint Chocolate Brownie sounds well nice though. If you say it's good I might get that next.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Boosters chocolat chip hazelnut cookies and Foxes Classic Bars or Borders Chocolate oat crumbles for the win
> 
> i do like those rich tea fingers that tesco do in their own brand. They're thinner and for some reason it makes a difference lol!


They sound nice. My biscuit palette isn't that advanced yet though lol.

Sometimes a thinner one is nice...cough lol


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol muscle food. No the Flex ain't sh1t mate I just wanted a heart rate monitor.
> 
> Still getting through the Cherry Bakewell atm. Gonna stick with it for a while cos it's nice. Mint Chocolate Brownie sounds well nice though. If you say it's good I might get that next.


 good stuff then haha. Might get scales next fvck what Mrs says lol altho she's starting to get a bit interested in it all now, on the super Greens at moment and I bangwd her on accutane spotty bish. Hopefully they clear them up.

Chocolate brownie is a winner add mint in and your laughing should be good man I'll let you know.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> good stuff then haha. Might get scales next fvck what Mrs says lol altho she's starting to get a bit interested in it all now, on the super Greens at moment and I bangwd her on accutane spotty bish. Hopefully they clear them up.
> 
> Chocolate brownie is a winner add mint in and your laughing should be good man I'll let you know.


Don't get the scales I got mate, not all that tbh.

Yeah my Mrs has got in to it a bit now. Her fat fvcker friends moan they can't lose weight etc and she starts explaining calorie deficits and telling them they're eating too much and not exercising enough lol. Me rabbiting on about it must of sunk in a bit haha.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Don't get the scales I got mate, not all that tbh.
> 
> Yeah my Mrs has got in to it a bit now. Her fat fvcker friends moan they can't lose weight etc and she starts explaining calorie deficits and telling them they're eating too much and not exercising enough lol. Me rabbiting on about it must of sunk in a bit haha.


I feel sorry for my Mrs it's all I talk about, occasionally I'll throw in a compliment bout her hair or nails or whatever keep her happy lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> I feel sorry for my Mrs it's all I talk about, occasionally I'll throw in a compliment bout her hair or nails or whatever keep her happy lol.


Lol same as that. She gets a distant look in her eyes,the same one I get when she talking about dying her hair again or what's been going on in the soaps or just about anything she talks about haha.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol same as that. She gets a distant look in her eyes,the same one I get when she talking about dying her hair again or what's been going on in the soaps or just about anything she talks about haha.


Haha thats it man, I often think about moving out and justjust living with a mate lol see her on weekends put up with finding out what's going on in big brother then chilling ina man cave midweek.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peach of a bloodshot eye lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Peach of a bloodshot eye lol


poked in the eye for not complimenting her hair??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> poked in the eye for not complimenting her hair??


Lol toe punted me in the cornia

Rubbed my eye really lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Turkey Jerkers

Chest/Abs/Cardio Done

4 sets on all chest exercises with 2 drop sets.

Incline bench machine(plate loaded)

Db bench press

Pec dec

Incline db flyes

Hammer grip bench press machine

Abs were 3 sets for reps

Hanging leg raises

Weighted cable crunches

Crunches ss double crunches

Light side to sides with a light bar

10mins cardio on bike to finish

Walked to the gym,took a while hobbling but got there in the end. Got bus back lol.

Good session


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Sup Turkey Jerkers
> 
> Chest/Abs/Cardio Done
> 
> ...


Nice session dude :rockon:

How is the foot?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Nice session dude :rockon:
> 
> How is the foot?


Cheers mate. Not as bad cos I've got it strapped and got padding in my shoe lol.

Fractured it I reckon. Be alright lol.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. Not as bad cos I've got it strapped and got padding in my shoe lol.
> 
> Fractured it I reckon. Be alright lol.


Lol!

you had it looked at?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lol!
> 
> you had it looked at?


I've looked at it. ....my official diagnosis. ....it's fvxked.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I've looked at it. ....my official diagnosis. ....it's fvxked.


Hmmmm a very technical assessment methinks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Hmmmm a very technical assessment methinks


Yep


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

What you done you silly sausage :lol: Would say leg extensions for you for the foreseeable future but even they might not be adviseable, no expert tbh.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Hmmmm a very technical assessment methinks


to be fair if he went to the hospital and they x rayed it and confirmed it was broken, then technically it would be fooked, so he has just saved himself some time, push through it Paul :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> to be fair if he went to the hospital and they x rayed it and confirmed it was broken, then technically it would be fooked, so he has just saved himself some time, push through it Paul :lol:


Yeah yeah v smart now shut up and bend over :lol:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yeah yeah v smart now shut up and bend over :lol:


my pleasure 

Hey we can continue with the human centipede in my log no prob :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> What you done you silly sausage  Would say leg extensions for you for the foreseeable future but even they might not be adviseable, no expert tbh.


Leg ext and hams would be ok I reckon


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> to be fair if he went to the hospital and they x rayed it and confirmed it was broken, then technically it would be fooked, so he has just saved himself some time, push through it Paul


No bones poking out the skin so it's all good.

I cut a finger to the bone on 2 separate occasions and didn't get it seen. Went Boots and got some Steri-strips and taped em together lol good as new.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Eating 8 eggs scrambled with 50g oats and hot pepper sauce. Don't judge me.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Are you a young guy too m8?

Seem to definitely enjoy similar styles of training. Have you got a structured routine or do you now play it by ear


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Eating 8 eggs scrambled with 50g oats and hot pepper sauce. Don't judge me.


Are you pregnant?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Test-e said:


> Are you a young guy too m8?
> 
> Seem to definitely enjoy similar styles of training. Have you got a structured routine or do you now play it by ear


Young... Hes virtually an OAP arent you @FelonE


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

> Young... Hes virtually an OAP arent you @FelonE


Not sure if this is sarcasm or just brutal humour, :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Test-e said:


> Not sure if this is sarcasm or just brutal humour, :lol:


Hes about 38 i think mate.... nearly twice my age :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Hes about 38 i think mate.... nearly twice my age :lol:


Oh I see! You ladies are gonna start playing the age card are you? :devil2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Test-e said:


> Are you a young guy too m8?
> 
> Seem to definitely enjoy similar styles of training. Have you got a structured routine or do you now play it by ear


37 mate.I play it by ear but hammer it everytime



A1243R said:


> Young... Hes virtually an OAP arent you @FelonE


Yep



Verno said:


> Are you pregnant?


No.....just bloated,cheeky


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Today's


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes Yes Big Up Ya Pecs

Back/Cardio Done

All back exercises were 4 sets and 2 drop sets

Straight legged pullups

Pulldowns

Single arm row on plate loaded machine

Single arm row different grip on different machine

T-bar high to lows(don't know actual name)

Managed 4 sets of calf raises on legpress without without it hurting the spacca foot. Tried seated raises but couldn't even manage 1 rep cos it fvcking hurt.

20mins on bike to finish.

Fixed up Mrs raggedy piece of sh1t bike and rode to the gym so my foot didn't hurt,winning.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My calories burnt yesterday according to my heart rate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

That evening rise in heart rate though


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Tom90 said:


> That evening rise in heart rate though


Dog bit him


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Done my heel in,can just about put weight on it now....just.
> 
> No I eat Hobnobs,Custard Creams...anything really lol
> 
> Went ok lol


hooooooooooooooob knoooooooooooobs!!,!!!! Oh! Sorry, it just came out, cough, can't beat a good hob knob? Hurrr hurrr.....cough..... :tongue: hope your foot heals quick for you.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> That evening rise in heart rate though


Sexing lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> hooooooooooooooob knoooooooooooobs!!,!!!! Oh! Sorry, it just came out, cough, can't beat a good hob knob? Hurrr hurrr.....cough..... :tongue: hope your foot heals quick for you.....


You cray cray lol

Thanks Flubs


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning *****!!! How's you today?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Morning *****!!! How's you today?


Morning....well afternoon now mofo. All is fine and dandy.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders/Abs/Cardio Done

Seated db press

Standing bb press

Plate front raises

Db front raises

Plate side raises

Db side raises

Pec dec rear delts

Seated bent over rear delts

Hanging leg raises

Crunches ss double crunches

10mins on bike to finish.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gave up smoking today. Last had one at 10pm last night.

Been coughing up some sh1t where my lungs are clearing out. Could notice it already in today's workout.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Gave up smoking today. Last had one at 10pm last night.
> 
> Been coughing up some sh1t where my lungs are clearing out. Could notice it already in today's workout.


you cold turkeying it? Can't be arsed to stop yet lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> you cold turkeying it? Can't be arsed to stop yet lol


Yeah mate. Got a vapouriser etc here but wanna kick the nicotine addiction not find another way of getting it.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Yeah mate. Got a vapouriser etc here but wanna kick the nicotine addiction not find another way of getting it.


Good stuff mate best way if you have the will power.. I tried them vapour things, didn't really get on with them..

Mad how much better you feel from stopping tho, how many was you on a day?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Good stuff mate best way if you have the will power.. I tried them vapour things, didn't really get on with them..
> 
> Mad how much better you feel from stopping tho, how many was you on a day?


Too many


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning butt plugs

Arm day today. If I can bend my arms tomorrow I haven't hit em hard enough lol.

A major craving got me on the vapouriser yesterday, better than smoking though.

Also did 4900 cals in yesterday due to not smoking, won't be doing that again or I won't be lean for long.

Have a good one you bunch of little rascals


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

congrats mate, its almost been 7 days for me now.... not a cig/cigar since last thursday....


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Too many





Incredible Bulk said:


> congrats mate, its almost been 7 days for me now.... not a cig/cigar since last thursday....


Well done fellas :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> congrats mate, its almost been 7 days for me now.... not a cig/cigar since last thursday....


Nice one mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Food so far has been...

20 Rich Tea upon waking and I'm eating 8 Weetabix with 500ml semi-skimmed milk as we speak. Super Greens after.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Food so far has been...
> 
> 20 Rich Tea upon waking and I'm eating 8 Weetabix with 500ml semi-skimmed milk as we speak. Super Greens after.


how do the super greens taste and effect you mate?

Used to drink wheatgrass powder. Was rank and would be on the toilet within minutes lol!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> how do the super greens taste and effect you mate?
> 
> Used to drink wheatgrass powder. Was rank and would be on the toilet within minutes lol!


Not sure why but I've been staying asleep longer(always up early for no reason) skins looking better and sh1tting better.

Don't actually taste that bad considering mate.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Not sure why but I've been staying asleep longer(always up early for no reason) skins looking better and sh1tting better.
> 
> Don't actually taste that bad considering mate.


maybe something to do with the carbs?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> maybe something to do with the carbs?


I eat a decent amount of carbs anyway mate. Maybe I wasn't getting enough nutrients. One serving of Super Greens is equivalent to your 5 a day.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Must be a nutrient thing then mate.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah mate. Got a vapouriser etc here but wanna kick the nicotine addiction not find another way of getting it.


That takes some doing mate, good luck I hope you crack it, I can't be without my vapouriser at the moment, but I did smoke for 28 years and have gone from 18mg Nic to 3mg so getting there slowly, it will be a year ago today that I switched. 0mg next! How long have you smoked for?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> That takes some doing mate, good luck I hope you crack it, I can't be without my vapouriser at the moment, but I did smoke for 28 years and have gone from 18mg Nic to 3mg so getting there slowly, it will be a year ago today that I switched. 0mg next! How long have you smoked for?


Doing well mate :thumb

I've smoked for 25yrs. Can't stand it really.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arms/Cardio Done

Overhead db ext. 38kg 38kg 38kg 38kg 20kg 12kg

Close grip benchpress (ez bar) 47kg 47kg 47kg 47kg 27kg 17kg

Standing ez bar ext. 27kg 27kg 27kg 27kg 17kg

Lying db ext (per db) 12kg 12kg 12kg 12kg 10kg 8kg

Ez bar curls. 37kg 37kg 37kg 37kg 27kg 17kg

Db curls. 16kg 16kg 16kg 16kg 14kg 12kg

Db hammer curls. 16kg 16kg 16kg 16kg 14kg 12kg

Incline bench db curls. 14kg 14kg 14kg 14kg 12kg 10kg

12mins on bike watching my heart rate and keeping it at 110bpm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

According to my heart rate I burned 432 calories on a 1:21 min workout.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Post-workout food was 330g low fat greek yoghurt with 4 weetabix and 50g oats


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had tea. 4 whole eggs and 3 egg whites scrambled followed by the delicacy that is a chocolate Angel Delight.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Bum Bandits

Sposed to be leg day but that won't be happening for a while.

Just had breakfast of 8 Weetabix and 500ml of whole milk. Switched to whole milk now for extra calories. No Rich Tea today cos I won't be burning off them extra 700 calories.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning Bum Bandits
> 
> Sposed to be leg day but that won't be happening for a while.
> 
> Just had breakfast of 8 Weetabix and 500ml of whole milk. Switched to whole milk now for extra calories. No Rich Tea today cos I won't be burning off them extra 700 calories.


Can you do anything with legs P?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Can you do anything with legs P?


Could do leg ext and hams but can't be fvxked to go gym just for that


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> Boosters chocolat chip hazelnut cookies and Foxes Classic Bars or Borders Chocolate oat crumbles for the win
> 
> i do like those rich tea fingers that tesco do in their own brand. They're thinner and for some reason it makes a difference lol!


Borders dark chocolate gingers for the win!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Could do leg ext and hams but can't be fvxked to go gym just for that


Yeah fair point mate


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice one on quitting the cigs, I stopped cold turkey 4 yrs ago, losing two grandmas in three weeks (both had cancer - one long term, one found and done in six months) kinda did it for me, the shock just triggered a mechanism in me that made it easy... Had six or seven **** in my glovebox for three weeks and didn't touch em, the end for ****!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Nice one on quitting the cigs, I stopped cold turkey 4 yrs ago, losing two grandmas in three weeks (both had cancer - one long term, one found and done in six months) kinda did it for me, the shock just triggered a mechanism in me that made it easy... Had six or seven **** in my glovebox for three weeks and didn't touch em, the end for ****!


Sorry to hear that mate. Well done quitting though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Changing room selfie


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just realised that over the last 6 months or more I've bulked/cut and always ended up around 14stone. Don't get me wrong I'm happy with my condition but I need to grow now. Gonna spend the next 6 months on a lean(ish) bulk. Was 197lbs this morning,looking for 210lbs lean.

Let's eat


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Changing room selfie


Looking good there mate, those changing room mirrors are good aren't they especially the 180 degree mirrors!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> Looking good there mate, those changing room mirrors are good aren't they especially the 180 degree mirrors!!


Thanks mate. I always go in there and pretend to try tops on cos my home mirrors are sh1t lol.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate. I always go in there and pretend to try tops on cos my home mirrors are sh1t lol.


you know I was just thinking that, either Felone has sh1t loads of cash for new clothes or the shops have better mirrors!! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> you know I was just thinking that, either Felone has sh1t loads of cash for new clothes or the shops have better mirrors!!


Lol they must think I'm shoplifting but don't wanna say anything.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just ate...........3 eggs,4 egg whites,half of the Mrs pizza,strawberry angel delight and 20 rich tea

Gainz lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just realised that over the last 6 months or more I've bulked/cut and always ended up around 14stone. Don't get me wrong I'm happy with my condition but I need to grow now. Gonna spend the next 6 months on a lean(ish) bulk. Was 197lbs this morning,looking for 210lbs lean.
> 
> Let's eat


exactly the same mate. That's why I'm going for a slow bulk from now until end of febish then and nice long cut recomp up to summer


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> exactly the same mate. That's why I'm going for a slow bulk from now until end of febish then and nice long cut recomp up to summer


That's it mate. Time to grow


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Changing room selfie


Is it wrong for me to be turned on right now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Is it wrong for me to be turned on right now


I got a semi taking it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So far today with no training I've burnt 3036 cals


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did have a power w4nk though


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I got a semi taking it


FML lol, You look mint mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> FML lol, You look mint mate


I count cals and train hard with lots of volume. Seems to work for me.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Eyup Felon..  I'm doing music night tonight.....I know, I know, it's rare but wonderful....cough....I thought I would carefully choose a cool, in yer face tune for you cos, well, it seems to fit....

happy weekend mister... :thumb DJ [Redacted] cooking up a storm in da jourrrrrnaaaaaaalllllllssss.... Cough....herrrumph......


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good mate, lean as f**k


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Flubs said:


> Eyup Felon..  I'm doing music night tonight.....I know, I know, it's rare but wonderful....cough....I thought I would carefully choose a cool, in yer face tune for you cos, well, it seems to fit....
> 
> happy weekend mister... :thumb DJ flubs cooking up a storm in da jourrrrrnaaaaaaalllllllssss.... Cough....herrrumph......


Thats FVCKING AMAZING, AHHHH the memorys


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Adz said:


> Looking good mate, lean as f**k


ya, ya,...I was just gonna say that too....sod, ya know, with this being a training journal and all.....

sneaks out out quietly like the ninja that I am?.......cough......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Eyup Felon..  I'm doing music night tonight.....I know, I know, it's rare but wonderful....cough....I thought I would carefully choose a cool, in yer face tune for you cos, well, it seems to fit....
> 
> happy weekend mister... :thumb DJ flubs cooking up a storm in da jourrrrrnaaaaaaalllllllssss.... Cough....herrrumph......


Nailed it with my favourite song

Good job young lady


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Looking good mate, lean as f**k


Cheers mate :thumb


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Just realised that over the last 6 months or more I've bulked/cut and always ended up around 14stone. Don't get me wrong I'm happy with my condition but I need to grow now. Gonna spend the next 6 months on a lean(ish) bulk. Was 197lbs this morning,looking for 210lbs lean.
> 
> Let's eat


I am the exact same mate. Always been around 190lbs, although I was 206lbs after Xmas just gone  

Gonna try 2 x 6 week blasts over the next 5 months. I'm a bit more switched on about nutrition this time around, so hoping for some real gains


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I am the exact same mate. Always been around 190lbs, although I was 206lbs after Xmas just gone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been as high as 217 but looked like sh1t lol. Fat as fook


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did my bp readings for the first time in a while this morning and it was higher than it has been( 159/80. Went to the shop I hate spending money at (H&B) and got some Hawthorn Berry. Took a few readings a min ago and highest was 143/68 and lowest was 120/51


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well my full retard foot is a partial retard foot atm. Been able to take the padding out my shoe today and walking relatively normally which is encouraging. Hasn't been hurting either.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Willy Watchers

Kept Mrs awake the other night with my snoring so I slept on the sofa last night to give her a break lol. Slept like sh1t.

Chest/abs/cardio today. Good stuff.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jiinx wanted to say Morning too


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Jiinx wanted to say Morning too


Mornin ya sexy bastard :wub:

Was trying to get jasper to say good morning too but he's a dumb cvnt!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Mornin ya sexy bastard :wub:
> 
> Was trying to get jasper to say good morning too but he's a dumb cvnt!


Morning mate. Lovely looking dog.

Jiinx wasn't really saying morning she was trying to bite my arm off lol.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning mate. Lovely looking dog.
> 
> Jiinx wasn't really saying morning she was trying to bite my arm off lol.


Lol sounds about right mate! He's a cracker but fookin lazy! Where that pic was taken we have to drive to.

He wont jump into the back of the car though, he puts both front feet into the boot and then looks at me to pick him up and put him in lol! :angry:

Fat bastards best part of 50kg too :huh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session Done

Incline plate loaded machine

Db bench press

Low cable flyes

High cable flyes

Hammer grip bench on plate loaded machine

All 4 sets with 2 drop sets

Hanging leg raises

Weighted cable crunches

Double crunches

Light side to sides

20mins flat out on bike to finish. Heartrate kept between 120-130.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bloke who works at the gym and owns Fitfuel is running a bb comp in Feb and asked if I'll be ready,me being the [email protected] I am said I'd be ready in 2 weeks lol fvcking sh1tting myself now. What if I'm too small/too fat or too pretty?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Bloke who works at the gym and owns Fitfuel is running a bb comp in Feb and asked if I'll be ready,me being the [email protected] I am said I'd be ready in 2 weeks lol fvcking sh1tting myself now. What if I'm too small/too fat or too pretty?


Youll piss it P.

What are you doing? Swimwear


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Youll piss it P.
> 
> What are you doing? Swimwear


Bikini


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Bikini


Well if you need an opinion on photos before the show..........


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Well if you need an opinion on photos before the show..........


Done


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Done


lol no likes left


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Well i was sh1tting myself about this comp but I'm feeling positive now. Even the Mrs is excited but probably only cos her and her mate get to perve on some muscle men lol.

Dropping the biscuits out from today. My diet has been clean apart from them anyway.

Will be switching from a surplus to maintenance cals till 1st October and then I'll be hitting a very slight deficit.

Back/traps/calves/cardio today. From now on cardio will be low intensity.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session Dome Comrades

Chin ups

V-grip pulldowns

T-bar underhand pulldowns

V-grip seated rows

T-bar underhand seated rows

Hyperextensions

Db shrugs

Legpress calf raises

Standing calf raises

10mins liss powerwalking on incline to finish

Did want to practise posing in the ab area topless but was a few people there and I felt paranoid


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Session Dome Comrades
> 
> Chin ups
> 
> ...


get practicing your back poses mate, they'll be the ones that let you down! If you get them nailed you'll be sweet i reckon


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> get practicing your back poses mate, they'll be the ones that let you down! If you get them nailed you'll be sweet i reckon


I agree mate. Been practising already


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I can do rear lats like the physique boys do, no hands on hips but soon as i try to hit it using my hands i can't flare em out.

Practise makes perfect i spose


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd better get me a FelonE to win tee :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> I'd better get me a FelonE to win tee :thumb


Sewing the rhinestones on me bikini as we speak


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Sewing the rhinestones on me bikini as we speak


Recon you'd look quiet swarve in some sparkling blue boxers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Recon you'd look quiet swarve in some sparkling blue boxers


Bit like Kylies hotpants?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Bit like Kylies hotpants?


Can you get the sparkly silver gown/hood type effort to go with it? :drool:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Can you get the sparkly silver gown/hood type effort to go with it? :drool:


Just sewing the rhinestones on my dressing gown as we speak


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Homie Lover Friends

Feeling good today,just had my Weetabix/Super Greens/Multi-Vit/Glucosamine/Fish Oil/Hawthorn Berry/Garlic. So I'm gtg lol.

Delts/Abs/Cardio today. My favorite day,got opticians appointment after for an eye test. Gonna see about getting contact lenses cos these YSL glasses are ruining my boyish good looks.

Been asked to be an ambassador for a small gym clothing company so that's being sorted out atm too.

Have a good one ya fvckers.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning Homie Lover Friends
> 
> Feeling good today,just had my Weetabix/Super Greens/Multi-Vit/Glucosamine/Fish Oil/Hawthorn Berry/Garlic. So I'm gtg lol.
> 
> ...


Sweet all going well mate!!

Btw you have more supps than Holland and Baretts


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Sweet all going well mate!!
> 
> Btw you have more supps than Holland and Baretts


Getting there lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Getting there lol


Propoer slut! Good man lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session done. Usual 4 sets with 2 drop sets

Db press

Bb press

Plate front raises

Db front raises

Plate side raises

Db side raises

Incline bench rear delts

Abs was

Hanging leg raises

Crunches ss double crunches

Side twists

Cardio was 10mins incline power walk


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


>


nothing like a good action shot :thumb: I have got some of these but they involve @‌Verno a broom stick and some Castrol GTX


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

‌@Verno

bloody tags!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> nothing like a good action shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


suggestion for next time. Broom stick too smooth I'm thinking a branch


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In two minds atm. Do I do this comp in Feb and look like I'm anorexic or bulk for next year and enter one the year after when I've got more size. Fed up of being a skinny lean tosspot.....wanna be a big mofo tosspot.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Go for the show mate, you ain't small and it will be great experience, probably learn quite a bit too.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Go for the show mate, you ain't small and it will be great experience, probably learn quite a bit too.


Think I will. Not very confident in my physique lol. Keep doubting myself


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Just sewing the rhinestones on my dressing gown as we speak


like a rhinestone cowboyyyyyeeee...do do dooooooooo

riding out on a horse in a star spangled rooooodeoooooo. :mellow: :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> like a rhinestone cowboyyyyyeeee...do do dooooooooo
> 
> riding out on a horse in a star spangled rooooodeoooooo. :mellow:


Lol you cray cray


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Think I will. Not very confident in my physique lol. Keep doubting myself


we are always our own biggest critics mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Think I will. Not very confident in my physique lol. Keep doubting myself


don't doubt yourself Felon, you are doing it for you right? Get up there, enjoy it and you feel fabberrluss! You really will. My mate did it and he's not massive but he had a blast once he stopped pooping his pants! Me and his wife screeching at him from the floor, him strutting t about in his blue undercrackers feeling like a bawwwse...lol......

do it......and be proud...wahayyyeeeeeee.......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done my bp. Down to 135/59


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Family

Well after my little pre-comp wobble yesterday and some motivation from people on here and my Mrs telling me to go for it I'm on for this comp,gonna fvcking smash it.Like Mrs FelonE said it'll be a great experience and even if I don't do well I'll find out what I need to improve on(love having a supportive other half)

Today is arms/calfs/cardio.Feeling good and up for it.

Concentrating a lot more on slowing down the negative reps now,can really feel it.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning Family
> 
> Well after my little pre-comp wobble yesterday and some motivation from people on here and my Mrs telling me to go for it I'm on for this comp,gonna fvcking smash it.Like Mrs FelonE said it'll be a great experience and even if I don't do well I'll find out what I need to improve on(love having a supportive other half)
> 
> ...


Mornin sweetie

Don't be doubting yourself mate. Get in get stressed to fcuk then enjoy it 

Plenty of lads on here who've done it saying your not far out, and I agree. Oh and your Mrs too 

May even have a crack myself next year :bounce:

But then I am biased sat here waiting for pics :drool:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Mornin sweetie
> 
> Don't be doubting yourself mate. Get in get stressed to fcuk then enjoy it
> 
> ...


Have a crack at my Mrs? ..................cheeky sod lol

Cheers mate. It's one thing looking good in the gym compared to the natties lol fvck it though I'll give it everything I can and learn from it. Mrs is gonna tan me up backstage,have to be careful I don't get a semi......don't think you get judged on that haha.

You should mate,be an experience innit.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Weighed in at 199.9lbs this morning and the scales put me at 11.9bf which is fairly accurate I'd say.

Had my staple 20 Rich Tea at 5am and have my whey shake soaking in 200g oats atm.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Have a crack at my Mrs? ..................cheeky sod lol
> 
> Cheers mate. It's one thing looking good in the gym compared to the natties lol fvck it though I'll give it everything I can and learn from it. Mrs is gonna tan me up backstage,have to be careful I don't get a semi......don't think you get judged on that haha.
> 
> You should mate,be an experience innit.


Yeah but tbf I'm only using her to get to you lol!

Personally I would go into it as a learning experience and then anything else is a bonus. But that's just my mindset mate (and I may well get slated for that lol).

And no I don't think you get judged on semis lol!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yeah but tbf I'm only using her to get to you lol!
> 
> Personally I would go into it as a learning experience and then anything else is a bonus. But that's just my mindset mate (and I may well get slated for that lol).
> 
> And no I don't think you get judged on semis lol!!


Don't blame ya,I'm better than her anyway lol.

Nothing wrong with doing it for a learning experience mate

Just as well cos I'm lacking mass there haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> Weighed in at 199.9lbs this morning and the scales put me at 11.9bf which is fairly accurate I'd say.
> 
> Had my staple 20 Rich Tea at 5am and have my whey shake soaking in 200g oats atm.


thats a good place to be... decent weight with abs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> thats a good place to be... decent weight with abs


Thanks mate. Could do with a few more lbs of muscle before I start prep.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Still using the Fitbit? Keep looking at them but can't decide


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Still using the Fitbit? Keep looking at them but can't decide


I'm using one mate, its great for my daily calorie expenditure which is normally around 3000 cals so my maintenance is 3000 - i also like the weekly dashboard i get which tells me my weekly cals and steps etc... it means that i cant use my weekly cals and not just daily which is good as my weekends are usally sh*t for eating but weekdays good!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice one on deciding to compete mate. Sure you'll do pretty well.

Have some confidence in yourself


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Still using the Fitbit? Keep looking at them but can't decide


Yeah mate everyday. Using the Fitbit Charge HR



ohh_danielson said:


> Nice one on deciding to compete mate. Sure you'll do pretty well.
> 
> Have some confidence in yourself


Thanks mate. I'll try lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arms/Calfs Finito

Rope ext

Reverse grip t-bar ext

Skullcrushers

Ez bar overhead ext

Ez bar curls

Db curls

Db hammer curls

Incline bench db curls

18 sets on calfs

No cardio cos calfs were battered.

After watching Dorian Yates Blood and Guts trainer I decided to carry on with my routine but slow the negatives down to like 3 secs. Fvck me could I tell the difference,had to lower weight and the pump was immense and painful......loved it.

Calfs are my weak point so bumped up the sets and they were spasming on my walk to the changing room lol.

Ended up giving a free pt session to some young black lad who definitely didn't have them black genetics.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Post workout food was 8 Weetabix and 330g Low fat greek yoghurt


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Arms/Calfs Finito
> 
> Rope ext
> 
> ...


I did slow negatives for bis the other week and pump and burn felt great, had to lower the weight like you say though!!

Although it felt great I haven't done it since mind, as you hear the whole bodybuilder philosophy of gradual overload to enable muscle to grow etc etc. So I don't like dropping weight even though the workout usually feels better.

Its all a bit of a head fook this bodybuilding lark lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> I did slow negatives for bis the other week and pump and burn felt great, had to lower the weight like you say though!!
> 
> Although it felt great I haven't done it since mind, as you hear the whole bodybuilder philosophy of gradual overload to enable muscle to grow etc etc. So I don't like dropping weight even though the workout usually feels better.
> 
> Its all a bit of a head fook this bodybuilding lark lol


You can up the weight as you get stronger though,just starting at a lower weight cos there's more time under tension.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You can up the weight as you get stronger though,just starting at a lower weight cos there's more time under tension.


Completely agree. I did the hellraiser (think this is whats its called) training for a bit where you do 8 normal reps and 6 5 second negatives... the pump is unreal and it was probably the most gains i made natty tbh


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I know and I tell myself that, but I don't like dropping weight I feel like I'm going backwards, and I do this quite a lot I do an exercise a lot and slowly build up that natty shitty strength, but it sometimes gets to a point where I'm not actually feeling that particular muscle as much as I'd like too. Probs because I'm starting to use other muscles to help shift the weight, and that's probs exactly it, shifting the weight instead of lifting it properly.

So I drop weights a bit to try improve technique and feel it more and it usually does, but I feel like then im stopping overloading the muscle. Which probably isn't the case as I'm actually working that muscle better now with the better technique.

Fk it I'm going to start crossfit.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you go over the importance of biscuits in your PT session?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Did you go over the importance of biscuits in your PT session?


I was halfway through a pack of Rich Tea at the time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Sausagefesters

Well today will be the first leg day in a few weeks,since I fvcked my heel up. Got it strapped for extra support. Not gonna be able to go heavy on squats or legpress so will keep with the slow negatives and hit em that way(a bit lighter).

Ate about 5000 calories yesterday lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

So whens the PWO coming out for sale mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> So whens the PWO coming out for sale mate


What do you mean?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning Sausagefesters
> 
> Well today will be the first leg day in a few weeks,since I fvcked my heel up. Got it strapped for extra support. Not gonna be able to go heavy on squats or legpress so will keep with the slow negatives and hit em that way(a bit lighter).
> 
> Ate about 5000 calories yesterday lol


Morning Darling.

Take care with that foot mate


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> What do you mean?


Pre work out, FelonE range of SERIOUS PUMP


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Morning Darling.
> 
> Take care with that foot mate


Morning sweetcheeks

Yeah I will mate,don't wanna fvck it up worse. I can walk on it just about normally now thank fvck.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Pre work out, FelonE range of SERIOUS PUMP





arcticfox said:


> Pre work out, FelonE range of SERIOUS PUMP


Soon my friend soon

Ingredient list will be.........

250mg Man the fvck up

100mg Let's fvcking do this

200mg Murderous gym rage

50mg Caffeine


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Soon my friend soon
> 
> Ingredient list will be.........
> 
> ...


You missed

100mg of Newbie beast mode

25mg ego insanity

6000mg snap city increase


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> You missed
> 
> 100mg of Newbie beast mode
> 
> ...


They were the secret ingredients..........cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/Abs Done

Well..........I intended to go light lol

Squats bar,40kg,60kg,80kg,100kg,110kg,120kg,120kg,120kg,110kg,100kg,100kg,100kg,80kg,80kg,60kg,60kg,60kg

Legpress 170kg,220kg,220kg,220kg,

8 sets on hams with veeery slow negatives

8 sets on leg ext with veeery slow negatives

Abs

hanging leg raises

Cable crunches(90kg)

Crunches ss double crunches ss twisting crunches

Heel felt fine,bonus.

Legs feel battered,gonna be feeling it this week haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs are hurting already from today's session lol. Gonna be fun.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Motherlovers

Well my fvcking legs are in bits today as expected. Gotta go town today so that'll be fun haha.

Suns out gunz out though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2700 cals done in already


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 2700 cals done in already


haha HOW?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> haha HOW?!


Just nailed a Big King,fries and coke too


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just nailed a Big King,fries and coke too


Fair play, I just thought you smashed a mountain of rich tea haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Sup Motherlovers
> 
> Well my fvcking legs are in bits today as expected. Gotta go town today so that'll be fun haha.
> 
> Suns out gunz out though


How's the foot mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> haha HOW?!


300g Rich Tea,200g oats,shake



BTS93 said:


> Fair play, I just thought you smashed a mountain of rich tea haha


I did lol 1400 cals worth in one cuppa


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> How's the foot mate?


A lot better thanks mate. Weird how quick it's healing tbh. First couple of weeks was horrible,thought I wouldn't be able to legs for months and over the space of a couple of days it just got loads better...............Praise Jesus Christ my Saviour.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 300g Rich Tea,200g oats,shake
> 
> I did lol 1400 cals worth in one cuppa


Haha addict!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> Haha addict!


Easy cals lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> A lot better thanks mate. Weird how quick it's healing tbh. First couple of weeks was horrible,thought I wouldn't be able to legs for months and over the space of a couple of days it just got loads better...............Praise Jesus Christ my Saviour.


As is often the case mate. I'm just glad it's finally healing pal.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> As is often the case mate. I'm just glad it's finally healing pal.


Same mate,was frustrating as fvck not being able to even walk lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll bet. Must have been fookin sore putting weight on it too!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I'll bet. Must have been fookin sore putting weight on it too!


Was mate,self inflicted too lol what a bellend eh.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Was mate,self inflicted too lol what a bellend eh.


altercation with a lap top want it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. Had to give it some ground and pound. Fvcked me up proper


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lol tit!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lol tit!


I know haha. Straight after I stamped it 6 or 7 times I had the most intense pain I've ever felt,seriously. My leg wouldn't stop shaking and twitching,I went so hot I thought I was gonna pass out,then went freezing cold. Was really bad mate. I've felt bad pain before but that was too much too handle. I couldn't sit still it was so bad.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I know haha. Straight after I stamped it 6 or 7 times I had the most intense pain I've ever felt,seriously. My leg wouldn't stop shaking and twitching,I went so hot I thought I was gonna pass out,then went freezing cold. Was really bad mate. I've felt bad pain before but that was too much too handle. I couldn't sit still it was so bad.


Christ mate what did it do? Nick your rich tea?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Christ mate what did it do? Nick your rich tea?


Lol Mrs lad has been a right naughty sh1t the past year. Wouldn't get off the laptop when I asked him. I said turn it off now or I'll bloody stamp on it.................broken heel lol.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol Mrs lad has been a right naughty sh1t the past year. Wouldn't get off the laptop when I asked him. I said turn it off now or I'll bloody stamp on it.................broken heel lol.


lol I like it mate! Not enough discipline around if you ask me!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> lol I like it mate! Not enough discipline around if you ask me!


Bet he was laughing to himself at me in pain after lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Bet he was laughing to himself at me in pain after lol


Well wouldn't you have lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Well wouldn't you have lol


Fvcking right lol felt like a right nob haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Food today has been great lol

300g Rich Tea

200g oats with my shake poured over

Big King Burger,fries and a coke

4 Weetabix and 330g greek yoghurt

Chicken balls and a portion of chips with sweet and sour sauce

What to have for pudding? hmm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pudding was 3 big spoons of peanut butter lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well after yesterdays day of eating I had to put my left welly on and kick my sh1t down the toilet a minute ago lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Well after yesterdays day of eating I had to put my left welly on and kick my sh1t down the toilet a minute ago lol


euuuuuwwwwwwww! Morning Felon 

View attachment 115353


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> euuuuuwwwwwwww! Morning Felon
> 
> View attachment 115353


Lol Morning

Just keeping it real haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just been looking at posing pants ffs lol gonna feel like a right [email protected] in them. Mrs thinks it's hilarious


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Well after yesterdays day of eating I had to put my left welly on and kick my sh1t down the toilet a minute ago lol


Nice mate!!

Did it fight back?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Nice mate!!
> 
> Did it fight back?


Nope thank fvxk


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Broskis

Opened up right tricep this morning. Aching already, hot water bottle on it atm lol.

Ate a whole mint Vienetta to myself last night and nearly puked. Felt sick all night.

Chest/abs and a bit of cardio today.

Stay safe


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Mornin ya sexy bastard!

First shot on the tricep mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Mornin ya sexy bastard!
> 
> First shot on the tricep mate?


Yeah mate. Feels fine now.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah mate. Feels fine now.


good man :beer:

how much did you do?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> good man
> 
> how much did you do?


0.7ml 175mg mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Triceps are a good place I find now after first few doing 1.5ml and no pip think I actual prefer it to delts now


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

You tried biceps? I can't bring myself to do it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Triceps are a good place I find now after first few doing 1.5ml and no pip think I actual prefer it to delts now


Yeah was pretty easy tbh,been hammering quads and delts for a while so need new sites lol



Peace frog said:


> You tried biceps? I can't bring myself to do it


I sat there looking at my bicep for about 5 mins thinking about it and bottled it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/Abs/Cardio Dome Famalam

Chest

Bench 100kg

Incline db 30kg dbs

Pec dec stack(130kg)

Dips

Incline machine plate loaded 40kg for reps

Abs

Hanging leg raises

Weighted cable crunches(90kg)

Crunches ss twisting crunches

Light side to sides

15 mins incline power walk to finish


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> You tried biceps? I can't bring myself to do it


Dead easy mate, love a bicep jab pre arm session


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Dead easy mate, love a bicep jab pre arm session


You're a junkie though


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Dead easy mate, love a bicep jab pre arm session


I do tricep,chest,quad,glute and delt but something about the thought of calf and bicep makes my toes curl lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You're a junkie though


Takes one to know one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I do tricep,chest,quad,glute and delt but something about the thought of calf and bicep makes my toes curl lol


I'm tempted to give calfs a bash



TELBOR said:


> Takes one to know one


You made me what I am lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> I do tricep,chest,quad,glute and delt but something about the thought of calf and bicep makes my toes curl lol


Honest, dead easy. Tense up, find peak, I go inner bicep, relax arm and pin where peak was. Give it a bash!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm tempted to give calfs a bash
> 
> You made me what I am lol


This is true


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> This is true


When i die of a heart attack I'll leave a note saying you were my trainer and source lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm tempted to give calfs a bash


Yiu know it makes sense!!



FelonE said:


> When i die of a heart attack I'll leave a note saying you were my trainer and source lol


LOL!!

I'll witness it :devil2:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> When i die of a heart attack I'll leave a note saying you were my trainer and source lol


You die of anal leakage before a heart attack you poof


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> You die of anal leakage before a heart attack you poof


Cheers mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fake Nattys

No tricep pip today,sweet. Apollo gear doesn't give me pip anyway so it's all good.

Going to pick up my contact lenses today,they've gotta show me how to put em in,I said I'll be ok I'll just whack em in haha be fvcking cross eyed later.

Back/traps/calfs/cardio today. Never used to like back day but I love it now.

Had a bowl of mint choc chip ice-cream and 2 Angel Delights on top of my normal food yesterday.........can I put weight on? Can I fvck.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Glad the pip's fcuked off mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> View attachment 115412
> 
> 
> Glad the pip's fcuked off mate!


Lol was more a new site ache


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol was more a new site ache


Yeah I know, but I'm lazy...and pip's quicker to write.

Can see why you shave your head now ginge


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yeah I know, but I'm lazy...and pip's quicker to write.
> 
> Can see why you shave your head now ginge


My minge has a tinge of ginge


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> My minge has a tinge of ginge


Yummy :drool:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Q: Unless your in a boat how the fk can "they" see you cruising?

I always wounder this when i see your title pop up! LOL

I'm lover not a hater.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's a play on words on the song They See Me Rolling.........They hating


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back day Done

Chin ups

V-grip pulldowns

One arm machine rows

Widegrip seated rows

Widegrip pulldowns

Hyperextensions

Db shrugs

15 sets of calfs

Walking over to the bike I got the worst cramp in both calfs so skipped cardio


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@Natty Steve'o this one vvv


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Or this one :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

From what I'm hearing this comp in Feb might being put off now,I'm glad really cos I wanna bulk up before I cut. Fancy a comp later in the year next year really.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> From what I'm hearing this comp in Feb might being put on now,I'm glad really cos I wanna bulk up before I cut. Fancy a comp later in the year next year really.


Put off?

Bulk and be fat and happy


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> From what I'm hearing this comp in Feb might being put on now,I'm glad really cos I wanna bulk up before I cut. Fancy a comp later in the year next year really.


Dont lie Paul your wimpng out.... youve built the whole forum up for your prep and your going to let us down  :huh: not srs - get bigger and do a proper 16 week prep and i reckon youd smash it mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Put off?
> 
> Bulk and be fat and happy


Yeah put off lol. It's his first comp so maybe there's more to putting it on than he thought or something.,fvck knows.

Anyhoo that allows me to keep bulking and get bigger for a later comp



A1243R said:


> Dont lie Paul your wimpng out.... youve built the whole forum up for your prep and your going to let us down  :huh: not srs - get bigger and do a proper 16 week prep and i reckon youd smash it mate.


I'm not mate I promise :whistling: Lol

Bulking on


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Verno said:


> @Natty Steve'o this one vvv


Ah thanks for the link Vern.....I'd been fkn clueless otherwise....LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dropped Weetabix out for Shreddies and dropped eggs out for beef mince/pasta and beans. Fancied a change.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had 3900 cals,got just a shake a to have left but I'm fvcking huuungry man ffs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lil shot from today


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lil shot from today


delts and traps looking good mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> delts and traps looking good mate!


Cheers mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lil shot from today


delts and traps looking good mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> delts and traps looking good mate!


We heard you the first time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> We heard you the first time


Trying it on with me again ain't he


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

5100 calories done today like a boss


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> We heard you the first time


feck off you t**t :lol: stupid update


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fvckers

Well after a week of piling at least 4000 but more like 4500-5000 cals my weight has changed..............down from 201lbs to 198 ffs. If there really was such a thing as a hardgainer I would be it.

Dropping cardio out and thinking about hitting upper/lower again twice a week for a bit to see if that makes a difference cos this is getting silly now,I'm not even blasting atm and having to eat silly amounts.

Today will be a rest day


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning Fvckers
> 
> Well after a week of piling at least 4000 but more like 4500-5000 cals my weight has changed..............down from 201lbs to 198 ffs. If there really was such a thing as a hardgainer I would be it.
> 
> ...


You literally could market an all you can eat cutting diet. And Yiu can prove it works lol!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> You literally could market an all you can eat cutting diet. And Yiu can prove it works lol!


'Are you trying to lose weight?'

'Are you afraid to eat carbs?'

Don't be..............With my special diet you can lose 3lbs a week eating everything in sight

Ever wondered how movie stars get ripped in 28 days? Well this is it.

Sign up NOW for the introductory price of Tree Fiddy for my SPECIAL diet plan.

What are you waiting for? Make the change!!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> 'Are you trying to lose weight?'
> 
> 'Are you afraid to eat carbs?'
> 
> ...


When you've made your millions don't forget your friends :wink:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> When you've made your millions don't forget your friends :wink:


I won't. You can have it for free


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I won't. You can have it for free


Lol cnut!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lol cnut!


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

9am and I've done 2700 cals already.....................I'm not accepting defeat...............Grow motherfvcker grow.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 9am and I've done 2700 cals already.....................I'm not accepting defeat...............Grow motherfvcker grow.


go for it! You do realise the entire forum are envious of your work ethic/metabolism lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> go for it! You do realise the entire forum are envious of your work ethic/metabolism lol


I'm envious of their metabolism believe me


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm envious of their metabolism believe me


Swings both ways


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Swings both ways


Yes I......I mean yes it does cough


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yes I......I mean yes it does cough


Lol working towards a helicopter!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Midday and hit 3790 cals


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Midday and hit 3790 cals


Cutting on 2500


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Cutting on 2500


Ouch. That's a snack for me atm

Could probably find 2000cals stuck in me teeth


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Ouch. That's a snack for me atm
> 
> Could probably find 2000cals stuck in me teeth


I know ya pr**k!

Going well tho. Down 9lb in three days :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I know ya pr**k!
> 
> Going well tho. Down 9lb in three days :thumb


Must of been helluva sh1t lol

9lb baby


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Must of been helluva sh1t lol
> 
> 9lb baby


Mate it caused such a vacuum you could actually see my abs for once ............damit should've took a pic!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Mate it caused such a vacuum you could actually see my abs............damit should've took a pic!


Did you have to get the welly on?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Did you have to get the welly on?


No mate I managed to fight it with the brush!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Midday and hit 3790 cals


Fat fùck!

Good work mate! What you had?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Fat fùck!
> 
> Good work mate! What you had?


300g rich tea. 200g oats with my shake. 200g shreddies with 500ml milk.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

5260 calories done today.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drinking my new Mint Choc Brownie shake. Fvxking lovely


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Drinking my new Mint Choc Brownie shake. Fvxking lovely


TPW one?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> TPW one?


Of course lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Tosspots

So I'm going back to upper/lower for a bit to try and see if frequency over volume gets me growing. The calories are there so I'm eating enough.

Today will be upper day.

Peace out fraggles


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> 5260 calories done today.


You have got some serious appetite mate  :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> You have got some serious appetite mate :thumb:


I have to have mate or I shrink overnight


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper Day Done

Flat bench

Incline db bench

Flyes

V-grip pulldowns

Widegrip seated rows

V-grip seated rows

Db shoulder press

Lat raises

Rear delts

Weight or reps up on all exercises. Calories and extra rest day worked.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Have you tried low volume / high intensity training @FelonE such as DC? Just going as heavy as possible for one set? Thinking this may help you out without burning as many cals - if you want i can send you a document which explains the training really well and why Dante thinks BB is all about lifting heavy?

I tried a DC training session last night so i did Chest, Shoulders, Tris and Back - i was expecting it to be s**t as i normally like to do 5/6 exercises per bodypart but it was great to be honest.

the session went as follows:

Chest - DB Incline Press - 38kg Dumbell - 10 reps, 2 reps, 1 rep, 1 rep - used the rest pause technique - also making sure when i do the 1 rep i do the negative on the way down so its like 1,5 then drop the weight.

Seated barbell shoulder press - 40kg - 11 - 3 - 2 - 1 - rest pause

Dips - 15kg on a belt - 12 - 3 - 1 - rest pause

Wide grip pull down - 8 - 4 - 2 - 1 - rest pause

Deadlifts - 150kg - 8 reps then 160 6 reps - straight normal sets - struggled on this due to a back issue so will be replacing with rack pulls i think.

After this session i was fecked and i have the worst doms in my muscles ever today... havent had bad DOMs in ages...

I used warm up sets to get to my top weight but kept it just for warming and not stressing the muscle so i could smash the muscle.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Have you tried low volume / high intensity training @FelonE such as DC? Just going as heavy as possible for one set? Thinking this may help you out without burning as many cals - if you want i can send you a document which explains the training really well and why Dante thinks BB is all about lifting heavy?
> 
> I tried a DC training session last night so i did Chest, Shoulders, Tris and Back - i was expecting it to be s**t as i normally like to do 5/6 exercises per bodypart but it was great to be honest.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Gonna give this some time for evaluation first. Only stopped last time cos I was training at the Leisure centre and had maxed out most of the weights lol.

If this don't get me gaining I'll give yours a bash.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. Gonna give this some time for evaluation first. Only stopped last time cos I was training at the Leisure centre and had maxed out most of the weights lol.
> 
> If this don't get me gaining I'll give yours a bash.


Hey mate its not mine :lol: I don't know if ill be doing it yet i just fancied trying it last night to see what all the fuss was about and by heck it fecks you up lol. Dante basically focuses on maximum intensity in a short period so you can then recover quicker and smash that muscle a few days later once again...

Drop me your email on a PM and ill email you the doc if youd like.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Hey mate its not mine  I don't know if ill be doing it yet i just fancied trying it last night to see what all the fuss was about and by heck it fecks you up lol. Dante basically focuses on maximum intensity in a short period so you can then recover quicker and smash that muscle a few days later once again...
> 
> Drop me your email on a PM and ill email you the doc if youd like.


I know it's not yours lol. Cool will do now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/Arms Done

Legs was 6-8 reps. Arms was 10-12 reps. 4 sets on all.

Squats

Legpress

Leg ext

Hams

Seated calfs

Standing calfs

Arms

Rope ext

Reverse grip t-bar ext

Db curls Db hammer curls


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Unfortunately 'The role of biscuits in the athletes diet' never came up.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Unfortunately 'The role of biscuits in the athletes diet' never came up.


What do you win?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Bag of potatoes


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Unfortunately 'The role of biscuits in the athletes diet' never came up.
> 
> *Youll just have to start educating people mate  *


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've already started the revolution


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mmm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Mrs mates little 5yr old girl said I've got big arms. I asked if she thought my triceps were out of proportion with my biceps but apparently she didn't mention it.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I know it's not yours lol. Cool will do now


I started DC at the beginning of this cycle but had to jack it in as I couldn't get my head around the lack of volume, whilst on cycle so decided to go back to it when cruising. I still incorporate it in my 3 day split twice a week, but if you enjoy high volume or high frequency it's hard to switch to DC mentally. Everything you need is right here http://intensemuscle.com @A1243R this may help but don't adjust the routine and tell anyone on this site, because if you do they will look for you and they will find you... :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> I started DC at the beginning of this cycle but had to jack it in as I couldn't get my head around the lack of volume, whilst on cycle so decided to go back to it when cruising. I still incorporate it in my 3 day split twice a week, but if you enjoy high volume or high frequency it's hard to switch to DC mentally. Everything you need is right here http://intensemuscle.com @A1243R this may help but don't adjust the routine and tell anyone on this site, because if you do they will look for you and they will find you...


Cheers mate. If I don't get the results I want with this upper/lower I'll give it a go.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sitting at 14.6 stone today

202lbs


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. If I don't get the results I want with this upper/lower I'll give it a go.


no prob, I have switched to a bit of a monster volume and high frequency, 3 day split x 2 so 6 days straight with Sunday off and carb refeed day.

Day 1 - Back, hams, calves

Day 2 - Chest, Arms

Day 3 - Shoulders, Quads

Repeat but with alternative lifts for each body part, mixing high reps and then finishing with a DC set on each body part. I am 2 weeks in and the results are coming. I do ache like fck though :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> no prob, I have switched to a bit of a monster volume and high frequency, 3 day split x 2 so 6 days straight with Sunday off and carb refeed day.
> 
> Day 1 - Back, hams, calves
> 
> ...


Sound good mate. Bet it's a killer lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Sound good mate. Bet it's a killer lol


yes mate Saturday is the only day I don't train early, I leave it until the afternoon so i get a lie in past half five! Quads today and i have 2 x female volunteers to sit on the leg press machine this afternoon so i can go for a 580kG PB , lets just hope my knee caps dont buckle! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> yes mate Saturday is the only day I don't train early, I leave it until the afternoon so i get a lie in past half five! Quads today and i have 2 x female volunteers to sit on the leg press machine this afternoon so i can go for a 580kG PB , lets just hope my knee caps dont buckle!


Nice. Be careful bruv


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Nice. Be careful bruv


Oh lockout or of ladies?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Oh lockout or of ladies?


  to bang or not to bang :cool2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Oh lockout or of ladies?


Locking out with 2x200kg+ females


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Nice. Be careful bruv


573kG for 10, kneecaps still in tact :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> 573kG for 10, kneecaps still in tact :thumb:


Nice. Strong lift mate


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Sitting at 14.6 stone today
> 
> 202lbs


What about when you're standing?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> What about when you're standing?


Fvck knows,only measure myself sitting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wha'gwan Bredrins

Everyting bless?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Slept like sh1t last cos I kept waking up with dead arms.

Blood pressure needs to come down so I'm cutting out caffeine and not eating biscuits for a while.

Chest/back/shoulders today


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> Slept like sh1t last cos I kept waking up with dead arms.
> 
> ...


Mornin blud!

Wot? No rich tea??

How bads the bo mate?

Bollox!! BP!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Mornin blud!
> 
> Wot? No rich tea??
> 
> ...


Morning mate

Nope no biscwits

BO is horrendous and blood pressure was 151/65 last night. Am on 1g Hawthorn Berry and just got some Magnesium as well. Cutting caffeine and lowering salt/sugar now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session Done. 4 sets on all/

Db incline bench

Bb flat bench

Incline flyes

Seated rows

V-grip pulldowns

Widegrip pulldowns

Db shoulder press

Db lat raises

Rear delts

Db shrugs


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning mate
> 
> Nope no biscwits
> 
> BO is horrendous and blood pressure was 151/65 last night. Am on 1g Hawthorn Berry and just got some Magnesium as well. Cutting caffeine and lowering salt/sugar now.


Lol sorry mate "BO" was a typo was meant to say BP haha!

its a little high mate but not hugely worrying. Has it been that way for a while?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lol sorry mate "BO" was a typo was meant to say BP haha!
> 
> its a little high mate but not hugely worrying. Has it been that way for a while?


Not that high no.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Not that high no.


Yeah just do what your doing then P. I'm sure it's just a spike and will come down.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yeah just do what your doing then P. I'm sure it's just a spike and will come down.


I'm worrying so much that now I'm incontinent too......which is raising my blood pressure.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm worrying so much that now I'm incontinent too......which is raising my blood pressure.


what? Srs??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> what? Srs??


Yeah. Gotta wear Manpers


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah. Gotta wear Manpers


lol t!t


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> lol t!t


Started dribbling out me bum

Getting some Manpax


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats the lack of biscuits firming up your diet


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Blood pressure is a lot better today. Took three readings all 2mins apart.

128/67

132/62

133/63


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

What blood. Pressure monitor did you buy mate? Really should get myself one


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Blood pressure is a lot better today. Took three readings all 2mins apart.
> 
> 128/67
> 
> ...


spot on mate :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> What blood. Pressure monitor did you buy mate? Really should get myself one


Got an Omron M2 mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Mofos

300g oats and a shake done lol

Legs/Arms today.

@Kristina is at my gym today,hopefully not at the same time as me so I don't look fat and weak infront of my fans haha.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning Mofos
> 
> 300g oats and a shake done lol
> 
> ...


UKM photoshoot going on there, see who eat the most Rich Tea, while squatting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> UKM photoshoot going on there, see who eat the most Rich Tea, while squatting


I'd probably lose lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning Mofos
> 
> 300g oats and a shake done lol
> 
> ...


WHAT!!!! I can be there in an hour :bounce:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> WHAT!!!! I can be there in an hour :bounce:


See you soon


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session Done

Bit put off by the fitness chicks at the gym today lol

Met Kristina,lovely girl in amazing shape.

One of the male models came in to the changing rooms and made me look like I don't lift haha b4stard was about 15 stone,7or8% bf.......I wasn't jealous.........much.

As I left he said alright and I said that creatines paying off lool


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Session Done
> 
> Bit put off by the fitness chicks at the gym today lol
> 
> ...


Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> Brilliant :thumb:


Lol he didn't seem amused....I mean obviously it was the creatine eh


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't worry Felon, you look great, don't worry 'bout them models.......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Don't worry Felon, you look great, don't worry 'bout them models.......


Lol thanks mate......brb doing cardio


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Lol thanks mate......brb doing cardio


 :lol: ...yup....know wut you mean! Just did some....sigghhhh.....hehe...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> ...yup....know wut you mean! Just did some....sigghhhh.....hehe...


I just ate a packet of Hobnobs instead


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I just ate a packet of Hobnobs instead


traitorous.....humph......couldn't care less!

plain or chocolate? Whole pack or mini 5 pack? Dunked or Undunked? Huh? Huh? Huh?

as I said, couldn't care... :whistling:  Morning by the way.....you are usually up at daft o clock, so just saying hello in case...t'would be rude not to.....have a great day.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> traitorous.....humph......couldn't care less!
> 
> plain or chocolate? Whole pack or mini 5 pack? Dunked or Undunked? Huh? Huh? Huh?
> 
> as I said, couldn't care... :whistling:  Morning by the way.....you are usually up at daft o clock, so just saying hello in case...t'would be rude not to.....have a great day.


Dunked lol

Morning


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

f**k the models, it won't be useable strength. Thats what I keep telling myself :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> f**k the models, it won't be useable strength. Thats what I keep telling myself


Lol yeah fvxk em. Good looking tossers.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Chubbers

Chest/back/shoulders today.

Legs still hurting from Tueadays session.

300g oats and a shake devoured already.

Let's fvxking go


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Been feeling bunged up with a cold the last few days but feeling a bit better today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Big session done

Flat bb bench up to 110kg

Incline db press 34kg dbs

Flat flyes 20kg dbs

V-grip pulldowns 100kg

Machine rows hammer grip 80kg

Machine rows widegrip 80kg

Db shoulder press 34kg dbs

Lat raises 18kg dbs

Rear delts 18kg dbs

Shrugs with 40kg dbs

Hanging leg raises

Weighted cable crunches 90kg

Light side twists

25mins power walk on steep incline to finish

Great session. I've never been very strong but strength is going up doing upper/lower . Just wanna get big and strong.atm.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

How long does a session like that take bud? 3 hrs?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> How long does a session like that take bud? 3 hrs?


Lol no mate. I only rest for about 20-30secs between sets so about 90mins


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

The more I see of your work ethic the more the high cals make sense!  I'm now going with shorter rest times between 30 and 60 seconds and more volume from now on, less ego more time under tension and focused motion 

what reps and sets are you doing? 3x10


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> The more I see of your work ethic the more the high cals make sense!  I'm now going with shorter rest times between 30 and 60 seconds and more volume from now on, less ego more time under tension and focused motion
> 
> what reps and sets are you doing? 3x10


Lol exactly mate I need lots of cals.

I've always done 4 sets and for big muscles I'm doing 6-8 reps and smaller like arms I'm doing 10-12 reps mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Massive session mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Massive session mate!


Beasted it mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking handsome in that new stringer too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Looking handsome in that new stringer too


Lol thanks....I think


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Campers

Weighed in at 200lbs lol I'm too active for my own good. Calories still 4000+

Second legs and arms day if the week today. Sh1t getting fvvvcked up bruvva


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning Campers
> 
> Weighed in at 200lbs lol I'm too active for my own good. Calories still 4000+
> 
> Second legs and arms day if the week today. Sh1t getting fvvvcked up bruvva


Morning darling 

Lol maintaining @4k?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Morning darling
> 
> Lol maintaining @4k?


Morning lover.

Yep lol

Fvxking bulk will be interesting when I start.....tren. bring on the 12000 calories lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning lover.
> 
> Yep lol


Must admit mate, dunno wtf happened on my last cycle but it's obviously given my metabolism a rocket.

Losing on 3300 cals atm!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Must admit mate, dunno wtf happened on my last cycle but it's obviously given my metabolism a rocket.
> 
> Losing on 3300 cals atm!!


Don't complain lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Don't complain lol


I'm not mate lol. Am just trying to slow it down a bit as worried I'm dropping to quick!!

Should really start my own journal rather than filling you lads ones full of s**t


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I'm not mate lol. Am just trying to slow it down a bit as worried I'm dropping to quick!!
> 
> Should really start my own journal rather than filling you lads ones full of s**t


How much have you lost so far mate? How much you losing a week roughly?

Yeah you should you tosspot


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> How much have you lost so far mate? How much you losing a week roughly?
> 
> Yeah you should you tosspot


Been cutting for 11 days now mate. Am down 18lb

Dropped down to 2000caks as that's what I cut on before. Been upping cals ever since!!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I reckon I'm gonna up my game because I love eating!  altho the maxiraw shake I'm on at the minute doesn't fill me like myprotein, 22g protein per 30g so I just bang 75g in instead of 60, soon be gone, only 2.5kg to go, then it's a bulk with *only* 3500 cals lol (my metabolism/current work ethic is cheaper than yours at least!)

do you suffer from bad doms after a workout that big or is it like any workout? Your body gets used to it after a while?? (If it's owt like mine it'll hit you tomorrow!  )


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Been cutting for 11 days now mate. Am down 18lb
> 
> Dropped down to 2000caks as that's what I cut on before. Been upping cals ever since!!


Fvcking hell lol mostly water probably mate. Even I don't lose that much that quick haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking hell lol mostly water probably mate. Even I don't lose that much that quick haha


Oh yeah defo water mate. It's just that little niggle in the back of your head that says "your losing a shitload of muscle"!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> I reckon I'm gonna up my game because I love eating!  altho the maxiraw shake I'm on at the minute doesn't fill me like myprotein, 22g protein per 30g so I just bang 75g in instead of 60, soon be gone, only 2.5kg to go, then it's a bulk with *only* 3500 cals lol (my metabolism/current work ethic is cheaper than yours at least!)
> 
> do you suffer from bad doms after a workout that big or is it like any workout? Your body gets used to it after a while?? (If it's owt like mine it'll hit you tomorrow!  )


I rarely get doms mate cos the 3.5yrs I've been training I've always done a lot so I'm used to it.

Wish I could bulk on 3500



Verno said:


> Oh yeah defo water mate. It's just that little niggle in the back of your head that says "your losing a shitload of muscle"!!


Lol you're not but I know the feeling.

Are you running anything atm?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I rarely get doms mate cos the 3.5yrs I've been training I've always done a lot so I'm used to it.
> 
> Wish I could bulk on 3500
> 
> ...


Yeah I know mate it's al mind games 

Trt dose mate and using some winny up.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yeah I know mate it's al mind games
> 
> Trt dose mate and using some winny up.


Ideal.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Ideal.


won't let me rep you anymore bud. I'll gi ya one later


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> won't let me rep you anymore bud. I'll gi ya one later


That's what she said


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> That's what she said


yeah it worked


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/Arms Done

Squats-100kg,110kg,120kg,140kg(for 1 rep)

Legpress-320kg,360kg,380kg,380kg

Leg ext-108kg,108kg,108kg,108kg (stack)

Seated ham curls-60kg,60kg,60kg,60kg

Seated calfs 4 sets

Legpress calfs 4 sets

Tri rope ext-Can't remeber the weight but did 4 sets

Lying db ext 14kg dbs

Db curls-20kg dbs

Incline bench curls-14kg dbs

Think I've pulled a muscle in my ar$echeek cos when I go atg on squats it hurts in my right bumcheek,been like it for a week.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pre-workout food was 300g oats with my shake poured on.

Post-workout food is 200g Shreddies with 500ml whole milk and 330g low fat greek yoghurt with honey on.

Strength is going up already on this upper/lower.......good stuff


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Todays workout took 1 hour 11 mins and according to my hr monitor I burnt 332 cals


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Manginas

Rest day today so will mostly be walking the dog and playing with my willy today....not at the same time....only just got off bail after last time.

Food is my normal daily diet plus anything else I can eat

Got a thing about Honey atm. Having it on my oats,shreddies and yoghurt lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Honey is great on cereal, also some diced pineapple, give it a go


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Honey is great on cereal, also some diced pineapple, give it a go


Nice ain't it. Pineapple is one of the few things I don't like lol.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Got a thing about Honey atm. Having it on my oats,shreddies and yoghurt lol


On said willy? :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> On said willy? :thumb


Nah....peanut butter.....Jiinx don't like honey cough cough


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mmm


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Mmm


Lovin the symmetry mate. Even smdoen to the sauce spiral! Work of art!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lovin the symmetry mate. Even smdoen to the sauce spiral! Work of art!!!


I'm an artist lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm an artist lol


A piss artist! :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> A piss artist! :thumb


Not any more lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done half a litre of mint choc chip ice-cream.....gainz


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just done half a litre of mint choc chip ice-cream.....gainz


#****itgivemetype2


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> #****itgivemetype2


#livefastdieyoung


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Booked in to give blood on 28th of this month


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Booked in to give blood on 28th of this month


Mines Friday at 7pm 



FelonE said:


> Booked in to give blood on 28th of this month


Mines Friday at 7pm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Mines Friday at 7pm Mines Friday at 7pm


Is yours Friday at 7pm by any chance?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Is yours Friday at 7pm by any chance?


18:54?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

f**k I'm bored!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Is yours Friday at 7pm by any chance?


Yeah doing both arms mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah doing both arms mate


I'm going inbetween toes


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

You still get doms mate?

Seems however hard I train, may be ready to throw up or pass out and the next day I'm not even sore, f**ks with my mind


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Test-e said:


> You still get doms mate?
> 
> Seems however hard I train, may be ready to throw up or pass out and the next day I'm not even sore, f**ks with my mind


why? doms means absolutely nothing other than you don't train freqeuently.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Test-e said:


> You still get doms mate?
> 
> Seems however hard I train, may be ready to throw up or pass out and the next day I'm not even sore, f**ks with my mind


Not really no. Unless I train a different way or something I don't really get it.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Can't type fkit


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Test-e said:


> well you won't get doms unless you doms unless you do vigorous physical exercise. Guess I look for that indication that I've had a productive workout? End up with joint & tendon tenderness in bed


You don't need doms to have had productive workouts, I don't understand what you're saying.

I haven't had Dom's since 2 years ago, apart from the rare occasion I do a differrent movement that I don't usually do.

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/training/doms-muscle-growth.html/

*Summary of DOMS*

The point being this: in the real world, not only does DOMS seem not to be associated with growth, it almost seems to be inversely related to it. People who get less DOMS due to higher frequency training usually grow better than when they destroyed their muscles once/week (potentially causing fiber death instead of remodelling) and got tons of DOMS.

Some people get DOMS, others do not, there is a big individual difference although I couldn't tell you what causes it. But chasing DOMS for the sake of DOMS is just masochistic silliness. The goal of training is progress, not being tired or sore. I can beat up anybody in the gym, I mean make them limp out exhausted and be sore for a week.

But that rarely makes them better. It just makes them sore and tired. And I can accomplish that with my patented hammer ™ and save them a gym membership.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Test-e said:


> Can't type fkit


When you train all the time your muscles are used to it


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> You don't need doms to have had productive workouts, I don't understand what you're saying.
> 
> I haven't had Dom's since 2 years ago, apart from the rare occasion I do a differrent movement that I don't usually do.
> 
> ...


you gave me DOMs tommy :wink:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Verno said:


> you gave me DOMs tommy :wink:


Cause I work different angles each time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> you gave me AIDs tommy :wink:


FIXED


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Was trying to have a conversation and listen to someone ranting, I cannot multitask


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> Cause I work different angles each time


I know :wub:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs is being a nobjockey. Making roast but over boiled potatoes prior to roasting so I said fvxk it we'll just have mash. I don't fvxking want mash she said lol then she said right I'm not having any now you can have it all......sweeeet haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Mrs is being a nobjockey. Making roast but over boiled potatoes prior to roasting so I said fvxk it we'll just have mash. I don't fvxking want mash she said lol then she said right I'm not having any now you can have it all......sweeeet haha


Winner!!!!!

:thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Winner!!!!!
> 
> :thumb


Apparently me laughing and saying sweet was the wrong response lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Apparently me laughing and saying sweet was the wrong response lol


sounds like it was the right one to me mate!!

More mash for you!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Brahs

Had a weird one last night. There's been a few ghostly goings on in this house since I've lived here. Woke up at 3.10am for a p1ss. All windows were shut, no breeze etc. Walked past Mrs lads room to go bathroom and his cupboard door swung wide open,creaking and all. Sh1t me up and when I was having a p1ss I came over all cold and shivering. Freaked me out and couldn't get back to sleep for an hour.

In this house I've heard whispering, footsteps and bangs upstairs when I'm the only one here,had my top pulled,was in the kitchen and saw the saucepan move about 4inches across the top of the cooker,woke up with a bruised arm for no reason lol Mrs nans ashes are in the cupboard that opened too haha I'm a sceptic too....well I used to be but when these things happen with no explanation it's hard to be sceptical tbh.

Anyhoo weighed in at 202lbs so I'm obviously eating enough now.

Chest/back/shoulders today.

Have a good day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Spooky..... You fat cùnt!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Spooky..... You fat cùnt!


Fat gains is gains brah


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Brahs
> 
> Had a weird one last night. There's been a few ghostly goings on in this house since I've lived here. Woke up at 3.10am for a p1ss. All windows were shut, no breeze etc. Walked past Mrs lads room to go bathroom and his cupboard door swung wide open,creaking and all. Sh1t me up and when I was having a p1ss I came over all cold and shivering. Freaked me out and couldn't get back to sleep for an hour.
> 
> ...


Are you scare big man??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Are you scare big man??


Sh1t meself yeah haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning Brahs
> 
> Had a weird one last night. There's been a few ghostly goings on in this house since I've lived here. Woke up at 3.10am for a p1ss. All windows were shut, no breeze etc. Walked past Mrs lads room to go bathroom and his cupboard door swung wide open,creaking and all. Sh1t me up and when I was having a p1ss I came over all cold and shivering. Freaked me out and couldn't get back to sleep for an hour.
> 
> ...


Scouts honour!!

This has absolutely nothing to do with me :innocent:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Scouts honour!!
> 
> This has absolutely nothing to do with me :innocent:


Well I should hope you weren't hiding in a 9yr olds cupboard lol......but it is you we're talking about


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Well I should hope you weren't hiding in a 9yr olds cupboard lol......but it is you we're talking about


I'd only do it to get to you though mate :wub:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I'd only do it to get to you though mate :wub:


Yeah yeah lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah yeah lol


 :devil2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session done

Feel like fvcking sh1t,flu'd up to the max. Sore/swollen throat,headache,face/ear ache.

Anyway........still got it done

Bench 100kg

Incline dbs 34kg each

Pec dec 134kg(stack)

V-grip pulldowns 100kg

T-bar pulldowns 86kg

Seated rows 100kg

Shoulder press machine plate loaded 100kg

Lat raises 18kg dbs

Rear delts 18kg dbs

Hanging leg raises

Cable crunches 90kg

10 mins on steep incline power walk to finish


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Session done
> 
> Feel like fvcking sh1t,flu'd up to the max. Sore/swollen throat,headache,face/ear ache.
> 
> ...


Nice mate! Especially considering the flu!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Nice mate! Especially considering the flu!!


Cheers mate. Not letting the flu rob me of my gains lol worked too hard for em


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. Not letting the flu rob me of my gains lol worked too hard for em


Abso****inlutely!!

Keep your fluids up mate, youll f**k it sideways!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Abso****inlutely!!
> 
> Keep your fluids up mate, youll f**k it sideways!!


Got any fluids for me? :whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Got any fluids for me? :whistling:


And I thought you'd never ask!

Yup high volume fluids with added salts and I'm on high dose Vit C too so that should help


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Mind you if you Carry on trying to chat banzi up........................ :nono:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sounds like verno will sort you right out!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Mind you if you Carry on trying to chat banzi up........................ :nono:


Lol I think he's an interesting guy



Grace45 said:


> Sounds like verno will sort you right out!!!


He's my rock lol

Ffs double posting again


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol I think he's an interesting guy
> 
> He's my rock lol


Oh yeah? I've heard that one before :angry:



Grace45 said:


> Sounds like verno will sort you right out!!!


He'll not know what's hit him! :devil2:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning Brahs
> 
> Had a weird one last night. There's been a few ghostly goings on in this house since I've lived here. Woke up at 3.10am for a p1ss. All windows were shut, no breeze etc. Walked past Mrs lads room to go bathroom and his cupboard door swung wide open,creaking and all. Sh1t me up and when I was having a p1ss I came over all cold and shivering. Freaked me out and couldn't get back to sleep for an hour.
> 
> ...


you back on Tren mate? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> you back on Tren mate?


Haha I wish


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Haha I wish


ok well who needs Tren when we can all stay at your house!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> ok well who needs Tren when we can all stay at your house!


You're all welcome


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Session done
> 
> Feel like fvcking sh1t,flu'd up to the max. Sore/swollen throat,headache,face/ear ache.
> 
> ...


That with Man Flu!! Jeeze you do know man flu is a killer don't you, its females that don't get it! Good going mate :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> That with Man Flu!! Jeeze you do know man flu is a killer don't you, its females that don't get it! Good going mate :thumb:


I'm probably literally 3mins away from death but not dying skinny.

Women will never understand the seriousness of manflu....giving birth? Nothing compared to the life threatening manflu


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm probably literally 3mins away from death but not dying skinny.
> 
> Women will never understand the seriousness of manflu....giving birth? Nothing compared to the life threatening manflu


lol @ not dying skinny!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

4835 calories done today, all clean


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great session mate, big one.

You need to get rid of those ashes, poltergeist s**t! I never understood keeping ashes but each to their own.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Great session mate, big one.
> 
> You need to get rid of those ashes, poltergeist s**t! I never understood keeping ashes but each to their own.


Lol Mrs taking em to Liverpool next year


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bp down to 130/69

Coming down nicely now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just watched CT Fletchers film. Amazing film and great story.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just watched CT Fletchers film. Amazing film and great story.


Link to freebie?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Link to freebie?


http://coolmoviezone.org/ct-fletcher-my-magnificent-obsession-2015/

Even the Mrs thought it was good


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I watched that a few weeks ago, agree it's a very good film


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I watched that a few weeks ago, agree it's a very good film


Great insight in to his life


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> http://coolmoviezone.org/ct-fletcher-my-magnificent-obsession-2015/
> 
> Even the Mrs thought it was good


 Cheers, I'll watch that later.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Cheers, I'll watch that later.


No worries


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> http://coolmoviezone.org/ct-fletcher-my-magnificent-obsession-2015/
> 
> Even the Mrs thought it was good


Good work soldier!

Shall watch that this week, love the guy. More to him than meets the eye.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session Done

Squats-110kg,120kg,130kg,130kg

Legpress-330kg,330kg,380kg,380kg,

Leg ext-108kg,108kg,108kg,108kg

Seated hams-65kg,65kg,65kg,65kg

Seated calfs-80kg,80kg,80kg,80kg,

Standing calfs-60kg,60kg,60kg,60kg

Ovehead db press-38kg,38kg,38kg,38kg

Ez-bar ext(weight on bar) 30kg,30kg,30kg,30kg

Ez-bar curls(weight on bar)30kg,30kg,30kg,30kg

Incline db hammer curls-14kg dbs x4 sets

Did 10mins of half ar$ed walking backwards on treadmill while chatting to some lads lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't think you did enough


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Don't think you did enough


I never do mate.


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> http://coolmoviezone.org/ct-fletcher-my-magnificent-obsession-2015/
> 
> Even the Mrs thought it was good


Do I need some sort of account to watch this?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

QPRsteve13 said:


> Do I need some sort of account to watch this?


No. Watch it on laptop or pc mate and the video is there when you scroll down on my link. Not there on mobile.


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No. Watch it on laptop or pc mate and the video is there when you scroll down on my link. Not there on mobile.


Oh there's the problem then I'm using my iPhone bang goes my lunch time viewing


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Waking backwards, I would break my neck


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Adz said:


> Waking backwards, I would break my neck


I do this as well. At a slow pace, apparently it recruits different ummm....errr..Hummm......something or others..cough....I read it somewhere. I do about 15 mins. Little bit annoying cos I can't see the telly that way round, however.......one must, one must.....


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Makes my 40 minute German volume leg session look like a walk in the park! Will add more volume once I'm back to full mobility I think


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

5382 clean cals done today



Adz said:


> Waking backwards, I would break my neck


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I do this as well. At a slow pace, apparently it recruits different ummm....errr..Hummm......something or others..cough....I read it somewhere. I do about 15 mins. Little bit annoying cos I can't see the telly that way round, however.......one must, one must.....


I get to watch everyone in the gym this way and criticise their bad for form lol



dumdum said:


> Makes my 40 minute German volume leg session look like a walk in the park! Will add more volume once I'm back to full mobility I think


I don't really think mine was that high volume....for me anyway haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wtf is wrong with the quoting on here these days ffs


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Wtf is wrong with the quoting on here these days ffs


user error lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

You did 400 reps, trumps my 300 lol, maybe I will do 10x10 per leg on step ups! I get out of puff doing them 5 sets per leg! It's like cardio for me! Will soon be heavy, then it'll be a proper killer!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> You did 400 reps, trumps my 300 lol, maybe I will do 10x10 per leg on step ups! I get out of puff doing them 5 sets per leg! It's like cardio for me! Will soon be heavy, then it'll be a proper killer!


Did I? I love training lol.

You'll be ok haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Did I? I love training lol.
> 
> You'll be ok haha


what's this vid about P?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

The FelonE leg workout: Perform every leg exercise known to man :lol:

You've got some fu**ing stamina mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> what's this vid about P?


What vid mate?



I said:


> The FelonE leg workout: Perform every leg exercise known to man
> 
> You've got some fu**ing stamina mate.


I've stripped it back cos I'm doing it twice a week. Yeah I've energy for days lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Comrades

Weight is up to 203lbs this morning. Should fvcking hope so to as had an extra 200g oats and 150g pasta yesterday.

Rest day today so no training.

Still feeling a bit rough from the flu


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> What vid mate?
> 
> I've stripped it back cos I'm doing it twice a week. Yeah I've energy for days lol.


I thought you'd out a vid up mate but couldn't view it as on fone


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I thought you'd out a vid up mate but couldn't view it as on fone


That was a link to CT Fletchers new film mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> That was a link to CT Fletchers new film mate


Ah ok mate I'll have a look when on laptop.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Ah ok mate I'll have a look when on laptop.


Yeah you better sunshine. You'll like it.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah you better sunshine. You'll like it.


Naked people?? :devil2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Naked people?? :devil2:


Lol no ya fvxking pervert


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol no ya fvxking pervert


 :angry:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Iron Addicts

Slept ok last night,got me some sex........high five.

Been nailing 5300 this week and could still eat more but ain't.

Chest/back/shoulders/abs today...love it. Gonna try and add weight to each lift today.

Have a good one benders


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Session Done
> 
> Squats-110kg,120kg,130kg,130kg
> 
> ...


4 or 5 sets of squats and some half arsed hamstrings is normally my lleg day nowadays haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> 4 or 5 sets of squats and some half arsed hamstrings is normally my lleg day nowadays haha


Tut tut. I expected more of you tbh. Dunno if we can be friends now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Incase anyone wondered how I'm getting 5380 cals a day........

Meal 1. 300g oats with 500ml whole milk and 2 scoops of whey/portion of Super Greens

Meal 2. 200g Shreddies with 500ml whole milk

Meal 3. 330g Low fat greek yoghurt with 50g oats and spoon of honey

Meal 4. 150g pasta/250g mixed veg/200g minced beef and half a can of chopped tomatoes

Meal 5. 150g oats with 500ml whole milk and 2 scoops of whey

Calories 5380

Carbs-656 Fat-157 Protein-294


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Incase anyone wondered how I'm getting 5380 cals a day........
> 
> Meal 1. 300g oats with 500ml whole milk and 2 scoops of whey/portion of Super Greens
> 
> ...


I was only wondering how much of a cùnt you are tbh, but this is nice to see.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Incase anyone wondered how I'm getting 5380 cals a day........
> 
> Meal 1. *300g oats with 500ml whole milk and 2 scoops of whey/portion of Super Greens*
> 
> ...


Please tell me you don't have all that in one shaker :lol: that would be minging...


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I was only wondering how much of a cùnt you are tbh, but this is nice to see.


do we need to wonder? :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Please tell me you don't have all that in one shaker :lol: that would be minging...


Lol no. I have the oats in a big mixing bowl and chuck the shake on top and let it soak. Greens seperate mate



TELBOR said:


> I was only wondering how much of a cùnt you are tbh, but this is nice to see.


You shouldn't need to wonder......by now you should know I'm a massive cvnt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> do we need to wonder? :whistling:


Shhh you


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

All looking good as per mate :thumbup1:

That many oats would ruin me  lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> All looking good as per mate :thumbup1:
> 
> That many oats would ruin me  lol


It did for a week lol stomach cramps,horrific wind,the sh1ts haha. Settled down though and all good.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session Done

4 sets on all

Bench-100kg . Didn't up weight but got 8 reps which I haven't before

Incline db press-34kg db

Incline flyes-20kg dbs

Machine pulldowns-didn't look at the weight tbh

Machine-hammer grip single arm rows-as above

Machine wide grip rows-as above

Db shoulder press-36kg dbs(pb)

Lat raises-20kg dbs

Bent over rear delts-20kg dbs

Did some ab stuff supersetted with each other


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Sailors

So after reading up on lower rib twinges it seems if it isn't something more serious (fingers crossed) it could be a stomach issue. Gonna be dropping the 500g oats down to 50g and see if that helps cos tbh it has been giving a few cramps and bad farts.

Looked at a body chart and didn't even know how high up the stomach actually is. Have also been sick in my mouth a few times from all the food, so also gonna drop cals down to 3600 for a bit to see it that helps too.

Got Drs appointment on Wednesday so I'll tell the doc what's going on,even though my Dr is fvcking useless.

Anyway legs and arms today.

Go hard or go home mofos


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I was getting bit like that when eating shed load of carbs, feeling sick and really bloated, was horrible


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I was getting bit like that when eating shed load of carbs, feeling sick and really bloated, was horrible


Not nice is it mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes Yes Big Up Ya Pecs

Session Done Famalam

Squats-100kg,120kg,130kg,140kg

Legpress-380kg,380kg,380kg,380kg

Leg ext-108kg,108kg,108kg,108kg

Seated ham curls-63kg,63kg,63kg,63kg

Seated calf raises-80kg,80kg,80kg,80kg

Standing calf raises-100kg,100kg,100kg,100kg

Seated db ext single arm-14kg,14kg,14kg,14kg

Tricep kickbacks(single arm)-14kg,14kg,14kg,14kg

Db curls-20kg,20kg,20kg,20kg

Incline bench hammer curls-14kg,14kg,14kg,14kg

Great session.

Bloated stomach has gone down already from dropping the 300g morning oats out and stomach has calmed down.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

300g of Oats in one sitting, you're an absolute monster lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> 300g of Oats in one sitting, you're an absolute monster lol


Yeah lol my stomach didn't appreciate it tbh


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

how the fuk do you eat so much oats!! 1 bowl in the morning for me is enough. by one bowl id be lucky to break 100g of it lol....


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

mrwright said:


> 4 or 5 sets of squats and some half arsed hamstrings is normally my lleg day nowadays haha


Shouldn't need any more than that if intensity is there bud.

300g of oats lol, I did 200g and was bored by the end...your food bill must be sky high! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

herc said:


> how the fuk do you eat so much oats!! 1 bowl in the morning for me is enough. by one bowl id be lucky to break 100g of it lol....


Easily mate lol. Could eat a lot more than that



Drogon said:


> Shouldn't need any more than that if intensity is there bud.
> 
> 300g of oats lol, I did 200g and was bored by the end...your food bill must be sky high! :thumb:


Nooo oats are cheap as fudge


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done these mofos in


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Just done these mofos in


so do I do the moo biscuits or the choc digestives?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> so do I do the moo biscuits or the choc digestives?


Moos


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Moos


Not errr ...............both then?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Not errr ...............both then?


No...........that would just be lunacy


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> No...........that would just be lunacy


Bolox :angry:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Bolox :angry:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Haven't smoked all day today. Not used my vapouriser either. Funnily enough my hands haven't gone numb today and no twinges in ribcage.

Chest has cleared up already, no coughing etc.

They say you should treat yourself with the money you'd of spent on it.....vial of tren it is then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all

Not smoked for 24hrs now,can definitely feel the difference already cos my breathing isn't so hard. Hardly been coughing, just where my chest is clearing. Feeling good.

Rest day today so won't be too much going on. Have got the horror film 'The Visit' to watch in a bit.

Just had breakfast of 8 Weetabix with 500ml milk.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning all
> 
> Not smoked for 24hrs now,can definitely feel the difference already cos my breathing isn't so hard. Hardly been coughing, just where my chest is clearing. Feeling good.
> 
> ...


well done on the smoking mate :beer:

Let me know how the visit goes, got that to watch tonight.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> well done on the smoking mate :beer:
> 
> Let me know how the visit goes, got that to watch tonight.


Cheers mate

Will do,looks good don't it


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Will do,looks good don't it


Yeah love scary s**t me........as long as it is scary!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

As soon as I've got some reps back mate I'll give ya one.... was slutting them about a bit last night


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't do horror films, gonna watch Pixels tonight


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I don't do horror films, gonna watch Pixels tonight


Ffs lol I've got that too


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Adz said:


> I don't do horror films, gonna watch Pixels tonight





FelonE said:


> Ffs lol I've got that too


I'm saying nowt!!!

It is quite good though lol :lol:


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Well done on dropping the smokes mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flipper said:


> Well done on dropping the smokes mate


Thanks mate. Still going strong, have had a few strong cravings but just rode em out.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Feeling spaced out and strange from not smoking. Walked to Tesco and felt like I was in a trance,weird sh1t


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Random question for ya, ya stinkin' bog rat.
> 
> What lab are you using for your gear?


Apollo mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BP tonight is 133/56 and resting pulse is down to 60bpm. A full 10bpm lower since I quit smoking.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Didn't you use NP for a while?
> 
> I was using Apollo for a while too, good stuff.


Yeah used NP Sus and NPP, was good but got gyno so stopped


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Starting NP NPP on Monday, inb4 gynot1ts.


What you running mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> 600mg test, 600mg npp, 100mg anadrol


Jaysus lol good stuff mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Will be interesting. Surplus, already fat, gains.


Sounds good to me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Loose Women

Woke up at 5am last couple if days but got another couple hours in on the sofa this morning.

Today is my 3rd completely nicotine free day. Mrs said I was horrible yesterday lol. She said she prefers it when I smoke haha. Wait til I jump on the tren as well then.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You got your free stuff from that Facebook page yet?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> You got your free stuff from that Facebook page yet?


No, have you?

It's someone from on here but I can't remember who.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> No, have you?
> 
> It's someone from on here but I can't remember who.


Not yet, could just eat a Quest bar


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Not yet, could just eat a Quest bar


Lol me too



Adz said:


> Not yet, could just eat a Quest bar


Lol me too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

3 whole days nicotine free,had a couple of cravings today but just kept myself occupied,well chuffed.

Just had dinner of 200g pasta,200g peas,200g minced beef. Have dropped milk out my diet to see if that helps with the bloating.........fat b4stard.

Beginning of next month I'll be running Apollo Rip240 at 3ml per week on top of my 175mg cruise dose for 10 weeks........can;t wait.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Will do,looks good don't it


Wasvit any good mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Wasvit any good mate?


The Visit? Yeah was alright mate, good little twist near the end


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> The Visit? Yeah was alright mate, good little twist near the end


Right gonna whack it on :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Right gonna whack it on


Matey dies at the end


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Matey dies at the end


haha I deserve that!!!

Did the butler do it??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> haha I deserve that!!!
> 
> Did the butler do it??


The Butler....In the buff......With his pipe


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> The Butler....In the buff......With his pipe


Buff??

hHow far in was that? Don't have to be exact.....minutes and seconds will do


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Buff??
> 
> hHow far in was that? Don't have to be exact.....minutes and seconds will do


Bout 6inches in mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Cvnts....love ya really

Weighed in at 206lbs this morning lol quitting smoking gains baby.

Today is my 4th day of not smoking

Upper body b1tches....have a good un


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning Cvnts....love ya really
> 
> Weighed in at 206lbs this morning lol quitting smoking gains baby.
> 
> ...


Gainz is Gainz bluud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Gainz is Gainz bluud


Yeah mate.......I'm accepting all gainz


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session Done

Now I don't know if it's the non-smoking or the packet of Lockets pre-workout but I felt much stronger than usual today. Benched 100kg and had to look cos I thought I'd benched 80kg.....crazy.

Bench-100kg,110kg,110kg,110kg,

Incline db bench (per db) 38kg,38kg,38kg,38kg

Incline flyes (per db)-22kg,22kg,22kg,22kg

V-grip pulldowns-107kg,107kg,107kg,107kg

Underhand t-bar pulldowns-89kg,89kg,89kg,89kg

V-grip seated rows-107kg,107kg,107kg,107kg

Plated loaded shoulder press machine hammer grip-80kg,80kg,80kg,80kg

Lat raises-20kg,20kg,20kg,20kg

Bent over rear delts-20kg,20kg,20kg,20kg

Db shrugs (per db)-50kg,50kg,50kg,50kg

Abs was just hanging leg raises and some crunches ss double crunches

Weights up on all chest/back exercises.........very happy


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Them Locket gains, bruh 

Seems like your cruise is going really well mate. It's always nice to get a PB on a cruise cause you know you're going to beat it when you get back on cycle


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Them Locket gains, bruh
> 
> Seems like your cruise is going really well mate. It's always nice to get a PB on a cruise cause you know you're going to beat it when you get back on cycle


Yeah really happy mate. Going back on at the beginning of next month so that'll be interesting

Lockets ftw


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Goooooooood Mooooooooooorning UK-M

Sup

Slept a bit better last night,probably because I kicked Jiinx off the bed the fat fidgety [email protected]

My 5th day not smoking and already I'm looking at smokers in disgust haha

Legs and arms today,hopefully get an extra rep on squats or two.

Have a good one you sissy cupcake looking m0therfvckers...................man up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session Done

Weight or reps up on all exercises again. I genuinely feel like I'm on cycle atm lol. Lifts and weight going up nicely.,

Squats-100kg,120kg,130kg,140kg(x2 reps equalled my pb)

Legpress-360kg,360kg,400kg,400kg

Leg ext-108kg,108kg,108kg,108kg

Seated hams-73kg,73kg,73kg,73kg

Seated calfs-100kg,100kg,100kg,100kg

Standing calfs-100kg,100kg,100kg,100kg

Tri rope pushdowns-Didn't look at how much tbh

Single arm cable ext-as above

Db curlsper db)- 22kg,22kg,22kg,22kg

Preacher curls (weight on ez-bar)-30kg,30kg,30kg,30kg

Feeling like a beast these days,it's great.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Todays macros. Comes in at 6005 calories you sissy cupcakes










Plus I had a donut,chocolate croissant and half a big pack of Haribo that I didn't log lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

@Skye666 can you tell @FelonE he's calling us sissy cupcakes again!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> @Skye666 can you tell @FelonE he's calling us sissy cupcakes again!


She can't hear you

She's out marching for womens rights. ...or some gay sh1t like that lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> She can't hear you
> 
> She's out marching for womens rights. ...or some gay sh1t like that lol


lmao


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> lmao
> 
> View attachment 116205


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Elloooo Felon.....just swooshing thru....as one does.....that was a fabbberrrrrlus pic of jinx helping you with your training, :lol: the press ups, I laughed so hard...brilliant. I use a gym where there is two staffies and one of them sits by my side when I do lunges, and actually starts barking like a loony if I stop..hahaaa...and....sits by the stationery bikes and tries to bite your toes as you cycle. :lol: he's a right character.....cough....anyway...gabble gabble gabble......ill get on my way now.....my wisdom....is required elsewhere....... :mellow:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Elloooo Felon.....just swooshing thru....as one does.....that was a fabbberrrrrlus pic of jinx helping you with your training, :lol: the press ups, I laughed so hard...brilliant. I use a gym where there is two staffies and one of them sits by my side when I do lunges, and actually starts barking like a loony if I stop..hahaaa...and....sits by the stationery bikes and tries to bite your toes as you cycle. :lol: he's a right character.....cough....anyway...gabble gabble gabble......ill get on my way now.....my wisdom....is required elsewhere....... :mellow:


Lol she's nuts like you. Was in the park doing pullups looking all cool and that and she kept biting my ass........made me look like a right [email protected] haha


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Lol she's nuts like you. Was in the park doing pullups looking all cool and that and she kept biting my ass........made me look like a right [email protected] haha


she's merely assisting you to pull up quicker.... :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> she's merely assisting you to pull up quicker.... :lol:


She did say that was what she was doing but I thought she was chatting sh1t tbh


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> She did say that was what she was doing but I thought she was chatting sh1t tbh


do you mind!! That's my job.....  I think she's very wise and lovely....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> @Skye666 can you tell @FelonE he's calling us sissy cupcakes again!


I'm on it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Session Done
> 
> Weight or reps up on all exercises again. I genuinely feel like I'm on cycle atm lol. Lifts and weight going up nicely.,
> 
> ...


now then...u see them prancy gay, BS, pretty boy, standing calf and seated calf's u do.....I don't do any and mine are prob bigger than urs....sistahhhhhhhhhh...

tri rope push down...5kg I would imagine

i will now leave ur calf journal too much testosterone in here for me anyway


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I'm on it.


Ohhhhh Sh1t


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> now then...u see them prancy gay, BS, pretty boy, standing calf and seated calf's u do.....I don't do any and mine are prob bigger than urs....sistahhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> tri rope push down...5kg I would imagine
> 
> i will now leave ur calf journal too much testosterone in here for me anyway


Well that wasn't as bad as I thought it was gonna be lol

Phew


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Well that wasn't as bad as I thought it was gonna be lol
> 
> Phew


lol..iv got a headache tonight... 



TommyBananas said:


> bae, can we go on a date yet?


tommy...yes ur paying


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> lol..iv got a headache tonight...


You said that last night. .....I'm getting sick of this now....a mans got needs babe


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good big leg sesh mate, 140kg squat is a good weight, will get mine back to that I hope!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good big leg sesh mate, 140kg squat is a good weight, will get mine back to that I hope!


Cheers mate. Was a hard 2 reps but got it a2g. First time for a while I've managed it tbh.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> lol..iv got a headache tonight...
> 
> tommy...yes ur paying


Oh yeah.......and what happened to shoe zone?????

@FelonE 6000? Take a bow mate, yiur a ****in machine!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Oh yeah.......and what happened to shoe zone?????
> 
> @FelonE 6000? Take a bow mate, yiur a ****in machine!!


Easy peasy lemon squeezy lol

Gonna have to nail more than that when i get on the tren in a few weeks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Spunk bubbles

Just got back from the Drs,she booked me in for an ECG tomorrow to see if the chest twinges are anything heart related.

Also told her about my arms/hands keep going dead and she said to keep an eye on it for a few weeks and if it's still there I might have to see a physio my neck

Also told her about my spacca foot. She said how is it now? I said well I got 2 full reps on a 140kg squat yesterday lol. She laughed lol

P.S She was a fit young Asian bird

Seeing her again next time haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

5000 cals done again. Getting too fvcking easy now lol.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

FelonE said:


> 5000 cals done again. Getting too fvcking easy now lol.


think I would blow on 5k cals lol.

Keep it up lad


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

herc said:


> think I would blow on 5k cals lol.
> 
> Keep it up lad


Lol it's not that bad mate

I will


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning fatty Felon  .......

soz....just teasing....I can talk!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Morning fatty Felon.......
> 
> soz....just teasing....I can talk!


Morning Chubs......cough. ....I mean Flubs x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Morning Chubs......cough. ....I mean [Redacted] x


you were right first time.... :mellow: 

brb....running to the gym to do 5 hours on the treadmill!!! Lol..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> you were right first time.... :mellow:
> 
> brb....running to the gym to do 5 hours on the treadmill!!! Lol..


Don't I feel bad now lol. I'm sorry


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Don't I feel bad now lol. I'm sorry


I hope you feel really bad! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I hope you feel really bad!


I do......I'm surprised lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning You 'Orrible Lot

Not really having a good time atm. Got an ECG today to see if my chest twinges are heart related. Got a wrist brace on because I've got the beginnings of Carpal tunnel and I since I quit smoking I can't fvcking sleep properly.

Anyhooo.......chest/back/shoulders today............Go Hard Or Go Yard!!!!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning You 'Orrible Lot
> 
> Not really having a good time atm. Got an ECG today to see if my chest twinges are heart related. Got a wrist brace on because I've got the beginnings of Carpal tunnel and I since I quit smoking I can't fvcking sleep properly.
> 
> Anyhooo.......chest/back/shoulders today............Go Hard Or Go Yard!!!!!


Bad twinges mate?

wrist brace?? Get someone else to do it for you


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning You 'Orrible Lot
> 
> Not really having a good time atm. Got an ECG today to see if my chest twinges are heart related. Got a wrist brace on because I've got the beginnings of Carpal tunnel and I since I quit smoking I can't fvcking sleep properly.
> 
> Anyhooo.......chest/back/shoulders today............Go Hard Or Go Yard!!!!!


So your dying


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey you, don't feel bad, I thought it was hilarious. I can take a joke, I'm just really shoite at doing them myself. You may or may not have noticed...hurrr hurrr....one tries dahhhhling one tries.... 

and I am a bit of a chubster, I'm ok with that. I worship at the alter of steak and kidney pie and chips.....mmmmmmmmmmmm......

have a a good day, and really hope your tests come out ok for you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Bad twinges mate?
> 
> wrist brace?? Get someone else to do it for you


Not bad as in painful no but I never had em before so would like to know if my hearts gonna explode

Wrong hand lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> So your dying


Get Hench Or Die Trying!!!

Only got Carpal Tunnel cos I've switched from high sets/reps to heavy weight and my wrists ain't used to it.

Had it before.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Hey you, don't feel bad, I thought it was hilarious. I can take a joke, I'm just really shoite at doing them myself. You may or may not have noticed...hurrr hurrr....one tries dahhhhling one tries....
> 
> and I am a bit of a chubster, I'm ok with that. I worship at the alter of steak and kidney pie and chips.....mmmmmmmmmmmm......
> 
> have a a good day, and really hope your tests come out ok for you.


You're not chubby lol

Thought that said 'hope your testes come out ok' lool was gonna say..it's too late for them,they've shrank into non-existence

I had a choice...muscles or balls.......love my new muscles haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I've got carpet tunnel. It comes and goes though. Will have it for a month or w them wake up one morning and it's gone.

fu**ing painful though, I can't grip properly at all. I've had to by straps for things like later pulls etc lol. But atm I've gone for high reps with light weight and am preferring this type of training, probably coz it's new to me but the pumps insane and you can really squeeze the muscle


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You will be right mate, ECG will just say you are a beast


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I've got carpet tunnel. It comes and goes though. Will have it for a month or w them wake up one morning and it's gone.
> 
> fu**ing painful though, I can't grip properly at all. I've had to by straps for things like later pulls etc lol. But atm I've gone for high reps with light weight and am preferring this type of training, probably coz it's new to me but the pumps insane and you can really squeeze the muscle


Wearing a brace got rid of mine last time so I'll just do that again til my wrist strengthens

I've gone the opposite way mate going heavy and I actually prefer it lol



Adz said:


> You will be right mate, ECG will just say you are a beast


I've got the mindset of a beast..............watch me have the heart of a 95yr old woman lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Fools

Session Done

Usual upper routine

Bench

Incline db bench

Incline flyes

Widegrip seated rows

V-grip seated rows

V-grip pulldowns

Db shoulder press

Db lat raises

Bent over rear delts

Db shrugs

Hanging leg raises

Weighted cable crunches

Crunches

Medicine ball legs up side to sides

Great session,felt strong again


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

All the best with the ECG man, im sure all will be well!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> All the best with the ECG man, im sure all will be well!


Thanks mate

According to NHS Symptom Checker. ......they'll be testing me for a sprained ankle


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Wearing a brace got rid of mine last time so I'll just do that again til my wrist strengthens
> 
> I've gone the opposite way mate going heavy and I actually prefer it lol
> 
> I've got the mindset of a beast..............watch me have the heart of a 95yr old woman lol


I only changed about 3 to 4 weeks ago so still new but no doubt I'll change back again in the future. Gotta mix things up to keep it interesting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ecg done. Normal.

This is what the heart beat of a monster looks like.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Weighed in at 208lbs (14stone12) this morning. Not looking too fat either which is ideal.

Legs and arms today. Going in harder than Mandingo


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Still no smoking???

I need to stop soon cant ducking breath


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Still no smoking???
> 
> I need to stop soon cant ducking breath


Nope. 8th day today mate. Cravings are just about gone. Lungs are still clearing crap atm so I'm coughing up some nasty lumpy sh1t.

I feel better though definitely. Not so fvcked for breath and performance in the gym has improved, even though I didn't think it was affecting it but it was.

I've been a heavy smoker for 25yrs mate.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Nope. 8th day today mate. Cravings are just about gone. Lungs are still clearing crap atm so I'm coughing up some nasty lumpy sh1t.
> 
> I feel better though definitely. Not so fvcked for breath and performance in the gym has improved, even though I didn't think it was affecting it but it was.
> 
> I've been a heavy smoker for 25yrs mate.


Same here ...we are same age..

I did quit when 30 for 3 years..

I need to do it again but i like to get stoned and dont give a f**k about anything...you know what i mean..

I need to sort out myself out soon

Gona give a try again when i start to cycle after Christmas...too fu**ing busy right now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Same here ...we are same age..
> 
> I did quit when 30 for 3 years..
> 
> ...


Fvxking druggie lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Forgot to post todays workout.

4 sets on all.

Legpress-465kg

Squat-up to 140kg

Leg ext-108kg

Seated hams-80kg

Seated calfs-100kg

Standing calfs-100kg

Db curls-20kg dbs

Incline bench db hammer curls-14kg dbs

Tricep bar ext-25kg

Tricep bar bench press-25kg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Was chatting to a couple of lads I know and was messing about saying how its a proven fact that biscuits increase your gains by at least 10%

Anyway after the lads went the pt came up and asked if it was true about the biscuits lool facepalm sigh


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Was chatting to a couple of lads I know and was messing about saying how its a proven fact that biscuits increase your gains by at least 10%
> 
> Anyway after the lads went the pt came up and asked if it was true about the biscuits lool facepalm sigh


lol you need to take that cnuts job.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> lol you need to take that cnuts job.


Lol he is a nice lad though. Was talking about steroids and he asked if they'd make his calfs bigger haha.

Bless him.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol he is a nice lad though. Was talking about steroids and he asked if they'd make his calfs bigger haha.
> 
> Bless him.


Did you say you are doing a pt course mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Did you say you are doing a pt course mate?


Was going to but whats the point lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Was going to but whats the point lol


be some good money to be made in Oxford I bet, just put your prices high as Fvck and advertise get some rich clients rolling in..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> be some good money to be made in Oxford I bet, just put your prices high as Fvck and advertise get some rich clients rolling in..


There's millions already mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Well......last night was horrible. Had really bad nicotine cravings all fvcking night. I gave in at about 9pm and had a smoke.

Sat here now having one too.

Tbh I don't drink or go out clubbing etc. Don't eat much junk food and I'm quite a highly strung [email protected] and smoking chills me out.

Even the Mrs said she prefers me chilled lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> A guy who was on out team at work was always saying he's giving up and lasts a week max. Anyway he did it so often if got old so the last time he announced it we all sent him packs of Marlboro lights or someone smoking at various times during the day to remind him of having one! Poor chap, it was entertaining though


I like the idea of giving up etc but it makes me feel more stressed.

I gave up for 9 months before and the whole 9 months was a constant battle with cravings lol wasn't fun at all.

I'll definitely cut down but if I get a craving then I'll smoke.

There was an Ambulance driver out the front having a crafty *** once. I said that's not healthy....he said we've all gotta die of something lol yep


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Every time I quit I pay it with my friends after 3 days..become a horrible person withou notice. Everybody wants me smoking lol


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

is this the section where failed non smokers try to justify poor willpower? 

there are multiple things to try

slow ween off using a vaporiser /nicotine tablets etc

zyban from your GP ( was originally made as an antidepressant but proved a lot better for nicotine withdrawal than as an antidepressant )

TBH felon i was not expecting you to give in so easy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Every time I quit I pay it with my friends after 3 days..become a horrible person withou notice. Everybody wants me smoking lol


Same. Fvxk it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> is this the section where failed non smokers try to justify poor willpower?
> 
> there are multiple things to try
> 
> ...


I don't need to justify anything mate. Do what makes you happy.


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

I feel your pain, its bloody hard mate. I got two left in the packet then Im done, gonna be a stressful week.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt-Steron said:


> I feel your pain, its bloody hard mate. I got two left in the packet then Im done, gonna be a stressful week.


Best of luck mate. It is hard. I was more stressed out not smoking than I was smoking tbh.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Felone and me are doing better..

I used be ****ed from Friday to monday with anything I could get my hands on... That's all I knew when younger...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Felone and me are doing better..
> 
> I used be ****ed from Friday to monday with anything I could get my hands on... That's all I knew when younger...


Same mate. I was off my face every fvcking day and night on class As and alcohol. Turned my life around and just smoke now. .....not bad considering.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Only one left to quit...

We are going to make it mate...

You know what's funny??

When I finish training I look huge..I leave the gym door with a spliff in my mouth... Love the looks of the healty cu**s haha I'm still bigger and better looking lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Only one left to quit...
> 
> We are going to make it mate...
> 
> ...


Lol told someone at the gym yesterday i smoked and they couldn't believe it. I look better and train harder than just about everyone at my gym at the time I go in.

Gonna drink a can of Stella while I'm training


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

Cheers dude, just the one more left now  Ive recently given up the booze and reccy's aswell, Ive been having a look through some or your previous logs, using you as my inspiration.

no ****


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I have gone pissed to the gym...

Needless to say that was dangerous lol nearly drop weights on my face haha


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I have gone pissed to the gym...

Needless to say that was dangerous lol nearly drop weights on my face haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt-Steron said:


> Cheers dude, just the one more left now Ive recently given up the booze and reccy's aswell, Ive been having a look through some or your previous logs, using you as my inspiration.
> 
> no ****


No ****? Why not? We love lots of **** in my logs lol.

Seriously though well done for sorting yourself out mate,it's not easy. I've had to distance myself from friends now cos we're in to different things so I'm a bit of a loner but I don't mind.

Glad I can inspire someone,nice to hear 



Frandeman said:


> I have gone pissed to the gym...
> 
> Needless to say that was dangerous lol nearly drop weights on my face haha


I went coked up years ago,was crazy lol.


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

:thumb


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Matt-Steron said:


> Cheers dude, just the one more left now  Ive recently given up the booze and reccy's aswell, Ive been having a look through some or your previous logs, using you as my inspiration.
> 
> no ****


No ****??

GTFO!!


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

semi ****

okay, full ****


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt-Steron said:


> semi ****
> 
> okay, full ****


That's more like it

Welcome aboard lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Matt-Steron said:


> semi ****
> 
> okay, full ****


 :devil2: :devil2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What a fvcking miserable day eh folks? Just watched Pixel with the Mrs lad,was good actually haha.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> No ****? Why not? We love lots of **** in my logs lol.
> 
> Seriously though well done for sorting yourself out mate,it's not easy. I've had to distance myself from friends now cos we're in to different things so I'm a bit of a loner but I don't mind.
> 
> ...


I've done that, barfed everywhere


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I've done that, barfed everywhere


I felt like Superman. .....until I got so hot I nearly passed out haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> What a fvcking miserable day eh folks? Just watched Pixel with the Mrs lad,was good actually haha.


just done hocus pocus.......on my own :crying:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> just done hocus pocus.......on my own :crying:


Should of said. I'd of come round with some chocolate, we could of snuggled up on the sofa under the duvet


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Should of said. I'd of come round with some chocolate, we could of snuggled up on the sofa under the duvet


tease!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Homies

Been chilling today. Took Jiinx over the field for some frisbee action.....she's sh1t at throwing it.

Still on my 5000 cals a day

Have decided that instead of tren for my blast I'm just gonna do test e with a dbol kicker. Can't be assed to have to eat 9,000,000 cals so I'll leave tren for my cut.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Some pleb from the Electoral roll just knocked trying to convince me to put my name down. I said nah I'm ok thanks. She said well you might not be able to get credit.

I said well I've got Sky,two catalogues, 3 phone contracts and a credit card lol

Bye then


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Sup Homies
> 
> Been chilling today. Took Jiinx over the field for some frisbee action.....she's sh1t at throwing it.
> 
> ...


test e at what mate? Like 750mg?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> test e at what mate? Like 750mg?


500 mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Nipple Twisters

Weighed in at 209.7lbs this morning,so still gaining.

Still consuming 5000 calories a day. Abs are still there first thing in the morning but that's the only time lol.

Chest/back/shoulders and abs today.

Have a goodun tosspots


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Sexys

Session Done

Bench-Up to 110kg for 4 reps(pb)

Incline db press-38kg dbs

Cable crossovers-32kg each side

V-grip pulldowns-107kg

V-grip seated rows-107kg

Machine widegrip rows-80kg

Db shoulder press-36kg dbs

Lat raises-20kg dbs

Pec dec rear delts-fvck knows what weight it was lol

Some half-assed ab work to finish

Seem to be pretty popular in the gym these days,every cvnt asking me advice etc lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Sup Sexys
> 
> Session Done
> 
> ...


Yeah but are you wearing that little black No? :drool:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yeah but are you wearing that little black No? :drool:


Yeah.........my LBV


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Well done on the pb P :beer:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Well done on the pb P :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Well done on the pb P


Thanks



Verno said:


> Well done on the pb P


Fvcking heard you the first time lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great work there mate!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Thanks
> 
> Fvcking heard you the first time lol


was worth saying twice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Great work there mate!!


Cheers mate.

Normally only get 3 reps at 110kg but there was 3 birds leg pressing next to me so was I fvxk dropping it on myself lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A lad came in to the gym I haven't seen for months. He was like fvxk me you're doing well you've fvcking doubled in size haha. I said it's this new protein I'm taking hehe


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> A lad came in to the gym I haven't seen for months. He was like fvxk me you're doing well you've fvcking doubled in size haha. I said it's this new protein I'm taking hehe


Protren?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good work mate


Thanks mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Just ordered my bits for my next blast of Apollo 750mg test and 30mg dbol. Starting Monday hopefully, with a new log.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't get too big! What's target weight then mate?


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> Just ordered my bits for my next blast of Apollo 750mg test and 30mg dbol. Starting Monday hopefully, with a new log.


sounds good are you tempted to up the dbol dose a bit?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Don't get too big! What's target weight then mate?


I'm 210lbs atm so I think 265 should be achievable if I utilise muscle confusion and hit my anabolic window



Flipper said:


> sounds good are you tempted to up the dbol dose a bit?


Never used it before and am gyno prone so I'll test it at 30 and if all is well I'll up it


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I'm 210lbs atm so I think 265 should be achievable if I utilise muscle confusion and hit my anabolic window
> 
> Never used it before and am gyno prone so I'll test it at 30 and if all is well I'll up it


makes sense mate. I had to run tamo with it as I seem to be gyno prone too.

Good luck with it mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flipper said:


> makes sense mate. I had to run tamo with it as I seem to be gyno prone too.
> 
> Good luck with it mate.


Cheers mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Not another new log, hard to keep up


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Up dbol to 50mg and take 20mg nolva with it, no gyno, bigger gains?? Now get swole!  Thank me later! (Not like a Verno thanks tho!)  your gonna be a right big fecker!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Not another new log, hard to keep up


Lol got a few. I like to let people laugh at me everyday


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

They should create a gym full of birds floating around in underwear whilst your training....effort levels would fly through the roof!!!

Although so would rape and sexual assaults...... :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Up dbol to 50mg and take 20mg nolva with it, no gyno, bigger gains?? Now get swole!  Thank me later! (Not like a Verno thanks tho!)  your gonna be a right big fecker!


Stop bossing me about. You're not my dad......are you?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

p.cullen said:


> They should create a gym full of birds floating around in underwear whilst your training....effort levels would fly through the roof!!!
> 
> Although so would rape and sexual assaults...... :whistling:


My gyms mugged me right off and made a ladies only gym upstairs so only get a few birds in now. Dunno what their fvxking problem is....I got found not guilty lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Stop bossing me about. You're not my dad......are you?


that could be Verno with his record?? (Don't know where the crying with laughing smilie is or if use it!)


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

FelonE said:


> My gyms mugged me right off and made a ladies only gym upstairs so only get a few birds in now. Dunno what their fvxking problem is....I got found not guilty lol


Ladies only gym?!?! I feel your pain bro  No wonder your taking a like to Verno he must be looking prettier each day with no female interaction


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

p.cullen said:


> Ladies only gym?!?! I feel your pain bro


Has been some tiny short wearing Chinese mincers in the last few weeks so it's not all bad haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> that could be Verno with his record?? (Don't know where the crying with laughing smilie is or if use it!)


Feel sorry for him if he's been near my pr1ck of a mum lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Muscle confusion


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session Done

Squats-up to 140kg for 3 reps(pb)

Legpress-up to 500kg for 4 right angle reps(pb)

Leg ext-stack

Hams-89kg

Ez-bar overhead ext-30kg on bar

Lying db ext-16kg dbs

Ez bar curls-30kg on bar

Db curls-20kg dbs

Felt strong as fvck today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Waited outside for a photo with Flex Lewis cos he's doing a seminar at my gym today. Wouldn't take a pic with me and he wasn't as big as I thought he'd be.

Wasn't paying 15quid to hear stuff I can hear online lol if he talked about his gear use then maybe lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

dumdum said:


> Up dbol to 50mg and take 20mg nolva with it, no gyno, bigger gains?? Now get swole!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's my pleasure......your privilege 



dumdum said:


> that could be Verno with his record?? (Don't know where the crying with laughing smilie is or if use it!)


I have no record....not on paper anyway 



p.cullen said:


> Ladies only gym?!?! I feel your pain bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fcukin stunning thank you v much 



FelonE said:


> Feel sorry for him if he's been near my pr1ck of a mum lol


Oi you lot! f**k off!! You'll give me a right bad rep here!!!!

ive told you before if they can't physically say no then it's not abuse :devil2:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> I'm 210lbs atm so I think 265 should be achievable if I utilise muscle confusion and hit my anabolic window
> 
> Never used it before and am gyno prone so I'll test it at 30 and if all is well I'll up it


Bit of nolvadex should keep dbol gyno at bay mate, does for me at least and I'm prone  But 20mg of nolva even on 60mg dbol does the trick for me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs just had some catalogue bloke in. Soon as he saw me he said fvck me you're a fvcking lump aint ya lol I said i've always liked you haha.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Abit of muscle confusion alongside some forum confusion... "is he bulking" "is he cutting" "I don't know I think he's maintaining" lol always a roller coaster of a journal :lol:

gl mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Abit of muscle confusion alongside some forum confusion... "is he bulking" "is he cutting" "I don't know I think he's maintaining" lol always a roller coaster of a journal :lol:
> 
> gl mate


100% bulk mate.............I think............dunno actually I'm getting fat.............but I wanna be bigger

Bulk all the way mate.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> 100% bulk mate.............I think............dunno actually I'm getting fat.............but I wanna be bigger
> 
> Bulk all the way mate.


lmao

when does it start mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> lmao
> 
> when does it start mate?


Monday mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Monday mate


still think we should change the site name to FelonE muscle


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

the muscle confusion you speak of... It's when you train the same body part eight times in one session in every way possible and it doesn't know if it's coming or going lol  that'd be it I reckon


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> the muscle confusion you speak of... It's when you train the same body part eight times in one session in every way possible and it doesn't know if it's coming or going lol  that'd be it I reckon


No

Muscle confusion is when you tell your chest it's chest day.............then train legs



Verno said:


> still think we should change the site name to FelonE muscle


Bout time tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The looks I get at Lidls when people look in my trolley and see,beef mince,pasta,peanut butter,weetabix,yoghurt...................and 7 big packs of Rich Tea lool


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Big pizza and 8 mini spring rolls for dinner.

Lovely jubbly


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Big pizza and 8 mini spring rolls for dinner.
> 
> Lovely jubbly


Cajun chicken wrap devoured and half a tub of yoghurt! Yours sounds more fun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Cajun chicken wrap devoured and half a tub of yoghurt! Yours sounds more fun


I fvcking struggled but luckily my back up muncher Jiinx had my back.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Gobshites

Rest day today so not a lot going on. Giving blood later for the first time, hope I don't pussy it and faint lol the shame


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Whats the reason to donate blood??.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Whats the reason to donate blood??.


Wanna share gains

Because I b&c mate. Rbc


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Wanna share gains


I got plenty of come.. Would it work too??


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning Gobshites
> 
> Rest day today so not a lot going on. Giving blood later for the first time, hope I don't pussy it and faint lol the shame


I hear you get a rich tea at the end mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I got plenty of come.. Would it work too??


Dunno. Send me some. I'll do a 6 week cycle of 1 teaspoon a day and log it



Verno said:


> I hear you get a rich tea at the end mate


Don't think one will cut it tbh


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Dunno. Send me some. I'll do a 6 week cycle of 1 teaspoon a day and log it


Naaaa don't want you to be bigger than me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Naaaa don't want you to be bigger than me


Hopefully will be at least 16stone by the end of my next blast


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Job done. Was drained in 5 mins. Woman said cor you've got good veins lol










Got natty test levels now


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Funnily enough just did the same for the first time today.

Got free penguin biscuits.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Funnily enough just did the same for the first time today.
> 
> Got free penguin biscuits.


Was my first time too lol mint clubs for me


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning Gobshites
> 
> Rest day today so not a lot going on. Giving blood later for the first time, hope I don't pussy it and faint lol the shame


did you give them your genuine details or false ones ? Is there any risk to the receiver if you donate while on cycle. I would like to do this also but not if it puts anyone else at risk. Cycle is test and tren btw. Thanks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> did you give them your genuine details or false ones ? Is there any risk to the receiver if you donate while on cycle. I would like to do this also but not if it puts anyone else at risk. Cycle is test and tren btw. Thanks


My details? Genuine

Questionaire answers? Not so much


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I was gonna ask same thing, is it wise to do it while in cycle?

Great thing to do though mate, I've never done it as I get tattooed so often


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I was gonna ask same thing, is it wise to do it while in cycle?
> 
> Great thing to do though mate, I've never done it as I get tattooed so often


I'm cruising mate. Almost natty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Pig Farmers

Having the rest of the week off to give a few niggly injuries a bit of time to fvxk off.

Going back Monday with the start of my new cycle.....log lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning Pig Farmers
> 
> Having the rest of the week off to give a few niggly injuries a bit of time to fvxk off.
> 
> Going back Monday with the start of my new cycle.....log lol


I'm having ten days off to allow my shoulders some drug (ibuprofen and co codamol) fuelled maniac activitys, it'll be like a proper chilled out rave for them!!  and going to sports physio tomorrow to get me shoulders/arms worked!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> I'm having ten days off to allow my shoulders some drug (ibuprofen and co codamol) fuelled maniac activitys, it'll be like a proper chilled out rave for them!!  and going to sports physio tomorrow to get me shoulders/arms worked!!


I'm having a deep tissue massage,my back sorted out,a facial,spray tan,hair highlighted and a manicure.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm having a deep tissue massage,my back sorted out,a facial,spray tan,hair highlighted and a manicure.


So going out tonight ain't we?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> So going out tonight ain't we?


Not after what happened last time


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not after what happened last time


Haha got back up this time


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Haha got back up this time


back up where I wonder... Mind bleach please!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Haha got back up this time


Good cos I cant handle two 20stone bearded lesbian dwarves again.....took three months to recover from the broken ribs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fvxkers

Well I was hoping my bits would come for my cycle today. Too early to tell yet as our postie is a right lazy cvnt and comes around 12.

Hopefully it'll be here before Monday cos I wanted to crack on then.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Keep peering through the letterbox and when he comes snarl at him


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Keep peering through the letterbox and when he comes snarl at him


He's scared of Jiinx so I'll let her play outside lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Spent 45quid on 2 pairs of Nike shorts for the gym yesterday.....only to get home and realise they've got no fvxking pockets grrrr


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Spent 45quid on 2 pairs of Nike shorts for the gym yesterday.....only to get home and realise they've got no fvxking pockets grrrr


Pmsl take them back then!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Pmsl take them back then!


I'd ripped the labels off beforw I checked cos I'm a bellend


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'd ripped the labels off beforw I checked cos I'm a bellend


Can still exchange them mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Can still exchange them mate


Cba now. Just have to sellotape my phone to my chest for music


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cba now. Just have to sellotape my phone to my chest for music


Or get one of those arm bands that homos wear


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Or get one of those arm bands that homos wear


Got one but the wire gets in the way


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Got one but the wire gets in the way


I respected you once 



FelonE said:


> Got one but the wire gets in the way


I respected you once


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> I respected you once
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that like a double bluff?.......revers psychology??

Im confused now  :bounce:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Only one solution here......bum bag! All the cool people have them, you'll never buy clothes with pockets ever again! :thumbup1:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Only one solution here......bum bag! All the cool people have them, you'll never buy clothes with pockets ever again! :thumbup1:


Looks great with high heels too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Is that like a double bluff?.......revers psychology??
> 
> Im confused now  :bounce:


Wànk forum


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Verno said:


> Looks great with high heels too


Too true! FelonE listen up....Nike shorts, bum bag, heels.....let me know how long you last in the gym in that get up! :lol:


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Keeks said:


> Too true! FelonE listen up....Nike shorts, bum bag, heels.....let me know how long you last in the gym in that get up! :lol:


whats wrong with heels they make me look taller???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Only one solution here......bum bag! All the cool people have them, you'll never buy clothes with pockets ever again! 1:


Lol dunno if I could bring myself to wear one haha. Can see my Top Dog gym status fading as we speak


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Is that like a double bluff?.......revers psychology??
> 
> Im confused now  :bounce:


He respected me twice


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

toxyuk said:


> whats wrong with heels they make me look taller???


Exactly, and works the calves at the same time, winner winner chicken dinner!



FelonE said:


> Lol dunno if I could bring myself to wear one haha. Can see my Top Dog gym status fading as we speak


As if, Top Dog gym status would increase ten fold!


----------

